# new guy



## skeldesblade (Aug 21, 2009)

hi i am new and i am looking for an online 3.5 d&d campaign as a player and i hope i can play as a gunmage or a arcane archer as a drow or elf 
if not a arcane archer then i will play a scout i am good with either one


----------



## Rhun (Aug 21, 2009)

Welcome to EN World, skeldesblade. Just keep your eye open in the Talking the Talk forum for new games or existing games that may be recruiting new members. It may take a little while, but be patient and you will find a 3.5 D&D game soon enough. They are still fairly common around here!


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 21, 2009)

This brings back some memories  Welcome to the forum! I suggest the sticky topic on the top of the page.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Aug 21, 2009)

*From one newbie to another*

Welcome to Enworld,

My tip would be to look through vevry carefully for what you want before you chose a campaign

If you want I'm in a party that needs some people before we begin, look for Age of Abjuration, it's high magic but 3.5 rules.

I hope you will be welcomed as warmly as I have


----------



## Rhun (Aug 21, 2009)

Myth and Legend said:


> This brings back some memories  Welcome to the forum! I suggest the sticky topic on the top of the page.





I'll bet it does, you noob! 

And I'll agree with M&L, definitely read the sticky at the top of the Talking the Talk page.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 24, 2009)

Myth is no longer a noob as the post count is past 400. so say my rules. 

Oh, and welcome to ENwporld Skeldesblade.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 24, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Myth is no longer a noob as the post count is past 400. so say my rules.




He is still under a year here, so he is still a noob!


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah they by Rhun's rules your a noob till your posts hit 13,280... 
So far to go but 400+ in two months is a start LOL

Welcome skeldesblade I am a noob as well!  A talkative one..

You have an invite to Off to War but sorry no elves allowed _yet _When we near the elven forest I hope to introduce them. Hope you will join oh and we could use one more in Hall of Darkness 

Happy gaming 

HM


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Yeah they by Rhun's rules your a noob till your posts hit 13,280...
> So far to go but 400+ in two months is a start LOL




Indeed, indeed. That is definitely a good start.



HolyMan said:


> Welcome skeldesblade I am a noob as well!  A talkative one..




We like the talkative noobs around here though, HM.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 25, 2009)

yes, definately better if your are talkitive, just not as bad as Leif. (and I know that typing his name will summon monster (Leif: Fiend of lowest planes))


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2009)

aren't Leif and Rhun in a posting war?? When I first was here I was told that Leif wasn't allowed to pass Rhun in posts but I see he is catching him notheless.

Speaking of posts the new guy still only has 1 ??

HEY skeldesblade!!!!

Havn't you found a game you like yet?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> aren't Leif and Rhun in a posting war?? When I first was here I was told that Leif wasn't allowed to pass Rhun in posts but I see he is catching him notheless.




Thats because up until the time Leif said he wanted to catch and pass me, I only posted relevant posts to the games I was in. There wasn't much idle chatter from me. But since everyone else is doing it, I decided what the hell?

And actually, I have put something like 300 or 400 posts up on Leif over the last several months when our "post war" originally began. He had gotten to within 2500 or me at one point, and now that is back to almost 2900.



HolyMan said:


> Speaking of posts the new guy still only has 1 ??
> 
> HEY skeldesblade!!!!
> 
> Havn't you found a game you like yet?




You'd be amazed at how many people post a couple of times and then disappear.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 26, 2009)

I am actually not amazed, I hate to admitt.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I am actually not amazed, I hate to admitt.




I see it in recruiting threads a lot. People post once saying they are interested, and then never post again. Kinda strange, but around here, what isn't?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2009)

What i find very crazy is LEW slowly dying and everyone headed to the L4W spot 

I'm giving 4e a chance but if I don't think I like DragonballZ like powers i have to use over and over And the characters don't have a way to grow

Trying a pacifist cleric in 4e but every power is an attack power or close to one

HM


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

I haven't played 4E yet. Keep thinking about it, but don't really want to spend the cash for the books just to have them sit on a shelf.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2009)

That's why I'm playing LOL

But WoW on paper or post isn't very fun 

get this Santuary in 4e lasts for ONE round or until you attack???

messed up the game if you asked me

HM


----------



## Theroc (Aug 26, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> What i find very crazy is LEW slowly dying and everyone headed to the L4W spot
> 
> I'm giving 4e a chance but if I don't think I like DragonballZ like powers i have to use over and over And the characters don't have a way to grow
> 
> ...




4th is the NEW stuff.  So, people will flock to it, because it's new, and it's what Wizards is going to support and update.  I actually haven't gotten a chance to play anything on LEW, because no one needs a lvl 1 fighter for an adventure, lol.

As for 4E being like DBZ... I'd say DBZ characters had ALOT more variety in their attacks than a 4th Edition character did.

Goku had Kaioken, Kamehameha, Spirit bomb, Super Saiyan 1-4, Dragon Fist plus flight, becoming stronger each time they lose a fight and survive(Saiyans come back stronger after being hurt)... etc...

While 4th has 4 fairly static powers.  I could be wrong, but I see DBZ characters having more variety than 4th edition characters in a fight.

I also see 4th edition characters as 'easier' to optimize.  ANy Wisdom based character could key almost everything important off of that stat.  Starting HP, Melee attack, power use... etc...

But I barely played, so my analysis is very... gut reaction.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

I think we overwhelmed the FNG, and he decided not to come back here!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 26, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I think we overwhelmed the FNG, and he decided not to come back here!




I may abe regretful I asked this but: FNG? some sort of somthing new guy?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 27, 2009)

Funny New Guy???

to Theroc: DBZ characters at power lvl 10,000 or more subbing power lvl points for experience points but at lvl one the all did basicly the same thing over and over kind of Voltronish?? is that a word?

HM


----------



## Theroc (Aug 27, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Funny New Guy???
> 
> to Theroc: DBZ characters at power lvl 10,000 or more subbing power lvl points for experience points but at lvl one the all did basicly the same thing over and over kind of Voltronish?? is that a word?
> 
> HM




Dunno... even as a baby Goku had his Flying Nimbus and his Power Pole.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 27, 2009)

Boy second page and we are way off topic but hard to resist:

Goku power lvl 100:

*Powers:*

*Fury of Punches*
*Jumping Kick*
*Power Pole Attack*
*Outsmarted You*

*Skills*
Athletics
Endurance
Nature (tail fishing)

*Feats*
Improved Initative
Ki Strike

*Equipment*
Power Pole
Uniform
4 star Dragonball (grandpa)


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 27, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> What i find very crazy is LEW slowly dying and everyone headed to the L4W spot
> 
> I'm giving 4e a chance but if I don't think I like DragonballZ like powers i have to use over and over And the characters don't have a way to grow
> 
> ...




Divine Power has some options for Pacifist Cleric types.

Also there is no penalty for subdual in 4e.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 27, 2009)

To get the true DBZ feel in combat Both parties must delay their actions for at least 10 rounds.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 27, 2009)

yes it is the Find Weakness Rounds

they stare at each other till one doubles the others Find Weakness Roll then that person gains combat advantage and usually attacks LOL


----------



## Theroc (Aug 27, 2009)

hero4hire said:


> To get the true DBZ feel in combat Both parties must delay their actions for at least 10 rounds.




That depends, I'm sure there's a couple times in combat where they just charged in.

But primarily, no one gets surprise rounds... or if they do, it's a minor 1 HP damage attack to announce one's presence, lol.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> That's why I'm playing LOL
> 
> But WoW on paper or post isn't very fun
> 
> ...






HolyMan said:


> What i find very crazy is LEW slowly dying and everyone headed to the L4W spot
> 
> I'm giving 4e a chance but if I don't think I like DragonballZ like powers i have to use over and over And the characters don't have a way to grow
> 
> ...




Three things:

I think that the pacifist is just a small niche of players (no judgment about this!). So they brought it with some feats and powers in a supplement in 4e (Divine Power) and in 3.5 (Healer in the Miniature Handbook).

Sanctuary is awful combined with summoning.

Really sorry to see LEW dying.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

LEW 3.5 is not dying, just vacationing


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 27, 2009)

Well sure hope she gets home soon there is a pile of mail falling out of the box(my character getting approved for one) and newspapers piled at the door. 

If even half the games started here had started there I think things would be going great but I think they have stricter DM rules. 

HM


----------



## stonegod (Aug 27, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> What i find very crazy is LEW slowly dying and everyone headed to the L4W spot



Actually, most LEW folks are fine being there. Other than Boddy, I've haven't seen any new transitions since it started.

And LEW fading was happening before 4E. I still think the catalyst was the Mega-Adventure; 4E just didn't help it much. 

The issue with LEW is the same with any living world: If no one wants to DM, it will die. That's what killed Living Eberron 3.5.


HolyMan said:


> I'm giving 4e a chance but if I don't think I like DragonballZ like powers i have to use over and over And the characters don't have a way to grow.



A 3.5 fighter can do what... attack with a sword over and over again? Sounds like my Savage Tide game. /QUOTE]


Rhun said:


> I haven't played 4E yet. Keep thinking about it, but don't really want to spend the cash for the books just to have them sit on a shelf.



You can get a start on most of it (just not all the powers) with the Test Drive. The Compendium also details all the powers from the PH up to level 3 for free.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I may abe regretful I asked this but: FNG? some sort of somthing new guy?





You've never heard F'ing New Guy? FNG, pretty standard term to refer to the new guy at work or whatever.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 27, 2009)

A 3.5 fighter can specialize in a bunch of different combat styles and combine them as well. Because of the feat rules. I just beieve 3.5 has the abiltiy to give you more character depth. 

I don't have all the 4e books after PHB and DM I stopped (but bought Divine Powers yesterday  ) But even that still gives limited options for your class and some of the new powers trumped the PHB. 

I am going to play 4e to get the feel but so far making a character has left me leaning away from it maybe after a couple challenges it will grow on me.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

Rhun said:


> You've never heard F'ing New Guy? FNG, pretty standard term to refer to the new guy at work or whatever.




Ah. well no regrets on my asking then, but no I have never heard of the efin nuw guy except when some out of company person got promoted in stead of a more qualified in company person. very durogatory comment, that.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> very durogatory comment, that.




I suppose it is all in perspective. Compared to some of the things I've been called, I'd take FNG any day.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

espcially if it means funny new guy as has been mentioned above, right?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> espcially if it means funny new guy as has been mentioned above, right?




or Freaky New Guy, or Funky New Guy.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

so many words, so little time.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> so many words, so little time.




Story of my life.


----------



## skeldesblade (Aug 28, 2009)

sorry my computer crashed so i could not get on in a while no i have not found a game yet can i join off to war i can play a human

oh and i am back


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 28, 2009)

welcome back. as you can see we kept your thread alive just for you!


----------



## skeldesblade (Aug 28, 2009)

yes i do and i am sorry for me gone so long my computer crashed and i only have this laptop so otherwise i was screwed sorry if that word offends anybody thank you for keeping this thread alive
ow and how do you do that thing for you sig were you click the button to show everything


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 28, 2009)

*welcome back*

That is an s block my friend you wrap the word sblock with [ & ] and then you write what you wish hidin and after you end with /(backslah) sblock
looks like this [/sblock]

[sblock]And of course you can join Off to War means i can break down to two even groups for the next leg. Of the campagin. [/sblock]

See HM


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 28, 2009)

I am guessing that you are asking about the spoiler block. first you type [*sblock*] but with out tthe two *

If you want a title, you type sblock=blah blah inside the brackets.

once you have that you type the information you want in the spoiler block you then  close the thing with [*/sblock*] once again with out the two * 

got it?

it sholuld look like :
[sblock=title]blah blah[/sblock]

now you try that and we will then go to the next level of information.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 28, 2009)

What i love about EnWorld;

All the helpful people 

always a devil in the group

HM


----------



## renau1g (Aug 28, 2009)

That and all the boisterous chatty folks here (Yeah DeWar, I'm looking at you and/or Rhun and/or Leif )


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh and what of me I am chatty well not to chatty I just have 22 subscriptions to post in. So that helps with my 500 posts in 2 months 2 weeks since I started

So thanks for being nice and not putting me on the list.

?? i wonder if we can get this thread to 20 pages lol Talking the Talk needs a General Discussion Thread does it not ??


----------



## renau1g (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah these threads can become easily side-tracked. Didn't mean to exclude you o Holy one. Just poking fun at Dewar and co. I don't really think you want to be in their _esteemed_ company.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 28, 2009)

Well the general discussion tends to happen in the ooc threads or the Walking dad- AFK till  blah date thread or the ...fill in the blak here ... thread

that is to say, where ever we accidently stumble into and see each other. as for the devel in the group, ... *points to rhun because leif is not here*  ahem, well, gotta go!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2009)

renau1g said:


> That and all the boisterous chatty folks here (Yeah DeWar, I'm looking at you and/or Rhun and/or Leif )




You're almost as bad, my friend!



HolyMan said:


> Oh and what of me I am chatty well not to chatty I just have 22 subscriptions to post in. So that helps with my 500 posts in 2 months 2 weeks since I started




It took me a year to get my first 1000 or so posts, so I'd say you are a bit insane for a noob! LOL. 



Scott DeWar said:


> that is to say, where ever we accidently stumble into and see each other. as for the devel in the group, ... *points to rhun because leif is not here*  ahem, well, gotta go!




Speak of the devil, and the devil appears.


----------



## Theroc (Aug 28, 2009)

Rhun said:


> It took me a year to get my first 1000 or so posts, so I'd say you are a bit insane for a noob! LOL.




Hm... if HM is crazy, that makes me crazy too, no?


----------



## renau1g (Aug 28, 2009)

Most certainly.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Hm... if HM is crazy, that makes me crazy too, no?





indubitably


----------



## renau1g (Aug 28, 2009)

Although only truly crazy people have more than 10k posts... I guess it's just you and Leif in that category there Rhun...oh and Velmont.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Although only truly crazy people have more than 10k posts... I guess it's just you and Leif in that category there Rhun...oh and Velmont.




Are you categorizing Thanee and Voadam as crazy too?


----------



## renau1g (Aug 28, 2009)

Ummm....yeah. Just don't tell them that, especially Thanee, I don't want to be turned to stone


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Ummm....yeah. Just don't tell them that, especially Thanee, I don't want to be turned to stone





Strahd turned me to stone once. It wasn't very nice of him. (Of course, I could only fail that particular save on a Nat 1, and that's exactly what I rolled.)


----------



## renau1g (Aug 28, 2009)

I remember my group got so mad in RL when they met up with the construct in the Maure Castle who turns people to stone with his cockatrice feather whip. Man did they stop laughing at his silly-looking weapon once their genasi cleric was petrified, than smashed by the constructs sword...ah the price of hubris. I warned them that the castle was too difficult for them right now, it was just foreshadowing for the future, but no they said we're fine, if things go poorly we'll just run... well most of them did, just not the levitating cleric, who had already wasted that ability by trying to impress a peasant in town. It could've saved him too...


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 28, 2009)

Maure Castle! That's a great dungeon. 

...I really wanted to post in this thread is all.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Maure Castle! That's a great dungeon.




Never played it...seem to recall a PBP where we started it years ago, but never got past the beginning.



Malvoisin said:


> ...I really wanted to post in this thread is all.




You're always welcome to come a postin' Mal!


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 28, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Never played it...seem to recall a PBP where we started it years ago, but never got past the beginning.



I started one waaaay back in the day, but I don't think you were in on that. Voadam was, along with Insight, Isida, and one other person. JimAde, maybe? They got a little ways into the dungeon before the plug got pulled. It was fun.



Rhun said:


> You're always welcome to come a postin' Mal!



Yay!


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 28, 2009)

I just wanted to brag that I'm am now the most senior member of EN World to post in this thread. My post count may be meager, but my tenure is undeniable.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> I started one waaaay back in the day, but I don't think you were in on that. Voadam was, along with Insight, Isida, and one other person. JimAde, maybe? They got a little ways into the dungeon before the plug got pulled. It was fun.




Yeah, I can't remember who the DM was, actually. I had actually taken over someone else's PC.

Edit: Ah...I just took a look in some old documents, and it was actually Maddgoth's Castle that I playe, not Maure Castle. My mistake.



ethandrew said:


> I just wanted to brag that I'm am now the most senior member of EN World to post in this thread. My post count may be meager, but my tenure is undeniable.




Actually, I originally signed up under a different name in like 2003, then didn't post forever, and couldn't figure out what my original usename was. Hee hee.

And Mal...how many different usernames have you posted under now?


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 28, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Actually, I originally signed up under a different name in like 2003, then didn't post forever, and couldn't figure out what my original usename was. Hee hee.




Hmmm, now it's an issue of semantics! I'll just go by what that little date on the left says, and until someone comes in lower, I'll stay on my high horse and love every moment of it!

The way I look at it, my ratio of posts-per-day is very low, which means when I actually post something, it must be of value. Yeah, I'll go with that.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 28, 2009)

Rhun said:


> And Mal...how many different usernames have you posted under now?




Well, I'm not too proud of it, but...probably about 10.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Well, I'm not too proud of it, but...probably about 10.




I knew there were at least three! LOL. Its all good though.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah Maure was cool. I ran the 3.5e update in dungeon by Paizo... hmmm....maybe after my pathfinder game ends I can run that one...we'll see.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Yeah Maure was cool. I ran the 3.5e update in dungeon by Paizo... hmmm....maybe after my pathfinder game ends I can run that one...we'll see.




How long do you plan on the PF game going? A year? Two? Not that it matters, because my dwarf just took like 60% of his hit points in damage during a surprise round. You're evil Ryan. Downright evil!


----------



## renau1g (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah well after that last fight, I actually read some more stuff on Pathfinder and the PC's are usually a CR level higher than equivalent 3.5e PC's so I needed to adjust. These are 2 CR 8's so you still should be ok. I'm sure your druid has a trick or two up her sleeve for dealing with animals. They are certainly glass cannons as well, do a bunch of damage, but easy to hit. 

Also, the adventure itself is pretty short (that's why I wanted to run it) as more of a test of higher level pathfinder PC's. I might even carry these ones forward to Maure after (gotta check that module as well)...


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Also, the adventure itself is pretty short (that's why I wanted to run it) as more of a test of higher level pathfinder PC's. I might even carry these ones forward to Maure after (gotta check that module as well)...




Now that would be alright!


----------



## renau1g (Aug 28, 2009)

Yes, although I worry about Maighan in a dungeon-type adventure. We'll see how Shay is feeling at the end of things.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Yes, although I worry about Maighan in a dungeon-type adventure. We'll see how Shay is feeling at the end of things.




Ah, good point. I knew there was a reason I stayed away from playing druids.


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> yes, definately better if your are talkitive, just not as bad as Leif. (and I know that typing his name will summon monster (Leif: Fiend of lowest planes))



{POOF!}
You rangggg?


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Thats because up until the time Leif said he wanted to catch and pass me, I only posted relevant posts to the games I was in. There wasn't much idle chatter from me. But since everyone else is doing it, I decided what the hell?
> And actually, I have put something like 300 or 400 posts up on Leif over the last several months when our "post war" originally began. He had gotten to within 2500 or me at one point, and now that is back to almost 2900.
> You'd be amazed at how many people post a couple of times and then disappear.



It wasn't actually a posting war between me and Rhun.  Well, he evidently thought it was.  I was actually just trying to hit 10k posts.  I did, and I surrendered to Rhun upon doing so.  HEY, RHUNNIE!  THE WAR'S OVER!  LET'S ALL GO HOME NOW AND HAVE A BEER!


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2009)

hero4hire said:


> To get the true DBZ feel in combat Both parties must delay their actions for at least 10 rounds.



Wow!  It's H4H!  I heard you were kidnapped by aliens, man!


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2009)

renau1g said:


> That and all the boisterous chatty folks here (Yeah DeWar, I'm looking at you and/or Rhun and/or Leif )



Hey, what are you looking at ME for??  I just got here, for Pete's sake!


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> As for the devel in the group, ... *points to rhun because leif is not here*  ahem, well, gotta go!



 ppppbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbttttttttttt!!!


----------



## renau1g (Aug 29, 2009)

Leif said:


> Hey, what are you looking at ME for??  I just got here, for Pete's sake!




Why? Because it's always the gnome's fault of course.


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Why? Because it's always the gnome's fault of course.



I'd argue with you, Ryan, but, hey, when you're right, you're right.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 29, 2009)

hey rhun, now you should say speak of the devil and he appears! hi leif!


----------



## Gelsamel (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to ENworld too!

Actually I'm also very new to D&D... I have an idea how everything works, but most of my experience is in 3.5 (A couple horribly failed PBPs and lots of NWN2).

I'm really looking forward to being able to play a character I'm thinking of in 4e (Swordmage ).

This place seems pretty darn daunting but hopefully I can assimilate and start having fun!


~Gelsamel


----------



## renau1g (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to the site, Gelsamel. If you want follow the link in my sig for the 4th edition Eberron area.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Aug 29, 2009)

Gelsamel said:


> Hi, I'm new to ENworld too!
> 
> Actually I'm also very new to D&D... I have an idea how everything works, but most of my experience is in 3.5 (A couple horribly failed PBPs and lots of NWN2).
> 
> ...




Yeah, I was in the same boat (Having only played ever two characters)
but you will manage, just put yourself out there

So you've already taken the first step.


----------



## Gelsamel (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks, I am trying to make a character on LEB but the wiki formatting and stuff is really tiresome to use... before I was just using an auto-calculating xls for it.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 29, 2009)

Leif said:


> It wasn't actually a posting war between me and Rhun.  Well, he evidently thought it was.  I was actually just trying to hit 10k posts.  I did, and I surrendered to Rhun upon doing so.  HEY, RHUNNIE!  THE WAR'S OVER!  LET'S ALL GO HOME NOW AND HAVE A BEER!





Right...which is why you said you were even starting to use multiquote, but just found your way into this thread and replied like 5 times in a row. LOL...nice try, Leif. That's what they call try to lull the other side into a sense of false security.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 29, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> hey rhun, now you should say speak of the devil and he appears! hi leif!





Good point, Dewar. Very good point.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 29, 2009)

Gelsamel said:


> Hi, I'm new to ENworld too!
> 
> Actually I'm also very new to D&D... I have an idea how everything works, but most of my experience is in 3.5 (A couple horribly failed PBPs and lots of NWN2).
> 
> ...




Welcome! And you don't have to play 4e around here. SOme of us outright refuse, so if you want to play 3.5 you should still be able to find those games here as well.

With that said, many PBP suffer from critical failures, so don't expect a game to go long term...it requires truly dedicated players and DM.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 29, 2009)

first, let me say that there are indeed truely dedicated dm's and players here on enworld. they are actually quite plentiful.

I also wish to give an honorable mention to mention Pathfinder: better then 4.X and fixes the broken 3.5 system.

I would like to mention that although Leif rattled off 5 posts without using multi quote, I appears that you , rhune rattled off 3 posts without using multi quote, unlike me who is guilty of probably using multiquote too often.

:ANGEL: or should it be


----------



## Rhun (Aug 29, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> first, let me say that there are indeed truely dedicated dm's and players here on enworld. they are actually quite plentiful.




While this is true, you can fully expect half of the games you join to die within the first few months. It is an unfortunate part of the PBP experience. 



Scott DeWar said:


> I also wish to give an honorable mention to mention Pathfinder: better then 4.X and fixes the broken 3.5 system.




I concur. Pathfinder seems to be pretty sweet.



Scott DeWar said:


> I would like to mention that although Leif rattled off 5 posts without using multi quote, I appears that you , rhune rattled off 3 posts without using multi quote, unlike me who is guilty of probably using multiquote too often.




I don't deny that I have avoided using multiquote many times, such as your example noted above. Of course, in that instance, I was actually trying to make my point. On the other hand, up until the time someone decided my post score was a good goal to overcome, I rarely ever made a post that wasn't directly linked to a game, whether IC or OOC. But again...what's good for the goose is good for the gander.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2009)

Speaking of which....


Can somebody teach me how to use multiquote I am as yet unsure (maybe it's why I have the post count I do then) 

Thanks

HM


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Right...which is why you said you were even starting to use multiquote, but just found your way into this thread and replied like 5 times in a row. LOL...nice try, Leif. That's what they call try to lull the other side into a sense of false security.



This is disingenuous even for YOU, Rhun!  By the time I found this thread and realized that I was being discussed (insulted?) I was about 5 full pages behind in the thread.  I just started replying as I came to posts that needed a reply.  I probably should have used multiquote, but, frankly, I didn't really think of it at first.


Scott DeWar said:


> I would like to mention that although Leif rattled off 5 posts without using multi quote, I appears that you , rhune rattled off 3 posts without using multi quote, unlike me who is guilty of probably using multiquote too often.



Exactly!  Thank you, DeWar-the-unexpected-ally.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 29, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Can somebody teach me how to use multiquote I am as yet unsure (maybe it's why I have the post count I do then)




Select multiquote on each post you want to quote, and then hit quote on the final one after hitting multiquote on it.



Leif said:


> This is disingenuous even for YOU, Rhun!  By the time I found this thread and realized that I was being discussed (insulted?) I was about 5 full pages behind in the thread.  I just started replying as I came to posts that needed a reply.  I probably should have used multiquote, but, frankly, I didn't really think of it at first.




Nobody insulted you unless you consider Dewar calling you the devil in jest an insult.



Leif said:


> Exactly!  Thank you, DeWar-the-unexpected-ally.




Again, I'm only doing what others do. Fair is fair, after all.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2009)

Gelsamel said:


> Hi, I'm new to ENworld too!
> 
> Actually I'm also very new to D&D... I have an idea how everything works, but most of my experience is in 3.5 (A couple horribly failed PBPs and lots of NWN2).
> 
> ...




Welcome aboard 4e game there are two or three that started this past week. Maybe you should ask to be an alternate.



Scott DeWar said:


> first, let me say that there are indeed truely dedicated dm's and players here on enworld. they are actually quite plentiful.
> 
> I also wish to give an honorable mention to mention Pathfinder: better then 4.X and fixes the broken 3.5 system




I have found Pathfinder to be a very kool system as well and like the changes specially to zero lvl spells for casters but I may be bias I love clerics.


Rhun said:


> Select multiquote on each post you want to quote, and then hit quote on the final one after hitting multiquote on it.




Thanks I think I got it.

HM


----------



## Rhun (Aug 29, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Thanks I think I got it.




I knew you would. You're a quick study.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 29, 2009)

LEB & L4W tend to be much better in terms of survivability than the regular PbP games, in that if a DM goes missing a judge will be there to pick up the game. That's why I recommended it to the new players. Also, I know in LEB there are actually more games than players right now so it's a good problem to have...


----------



## Rhun (Aug 29, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Also, I know in LEB there are actually more games than players right now so it's a good problem to have...




Now, if they only had something other than Eberron.


----------



## Theroc (Aug 29, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Now, if they only had something other than Eberron.




L4W isn't Eberron, it's... something else, lol.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 29, 2009)

Theroc said:


> L4W isn't Eberron, it's... something else, lol.




Let me rephrase...something other than Eberron or 4E D&D. LOL.


----------



## Theroc (Aug 29, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Let me rephrase...something other than Eberron or 4E D&D. LOL.




You mean like the slowly dying LEW, that I joined before I slid over to this section mostly?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 29, 2009)

Theroc said:


> You mean like the slowly dying LEW, that I joined before I slid over to this section mostly?




Exactly.  

Its all good, though. I like playing with a variety of DMsin a variety of worlds and games...it is a good learning experience.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2009)

Poor LEW, I hardy knew ye!

What can we do to put life back into the old elephant???

HM

edit: page 6 what was this thread about again??


----------



## Rhun (Aug 29, 2009)

I think there was a new guy. And there is some good advice in here for noobs. Of course, finding said advice among all the chaos may well prove futile.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2009)

Should we start a HEY YOU NOOB READ THIS!!! thread

Cause the FAQ is lacking alot of tech stuff like the multi quote I had them all red but keep hitting reply did not even think of quote again.

HM


----------



## Theroc (Aug 29, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Poor LEW, I hardy knew ye!
> 
> What can we do to put life back into the old elephant???
> 
> ...





LEW needs DMs.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 29, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Should we start a HEY YOU NOOB READ THIS!!! thread
> 
> Cause the FAQ is lacking alot of tech stuff like the multi quote I had them all red but keep hitting reply did not even think of quote again.




I mean, you could. But the easiest way to learn anything is to just dig in and start posting, and if you have a question...ask.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2009)

Theroc said:


> LEW needs DMs.




I read thier DM posting guidelines and they seem to slow for people I know they want to keep it flowing and all but some games aren't world changing just fun.



Rhun said:


> I mean, you could. But the easiest way to learn anything is to just dig in and start posting, and if you have a question...ask.




Excatly what I did and continue to do 

HM


----------



## Rhun (Aug 30, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Excatly what I did and continue to do
> 
> HM




That's why I say you're a quick study! LOL.


----------



## Gelsamel (Aug 30, 2009)

Could anyone skim over my character's wiki to see if I'm not horrible screwing everything up? I have not filled in a lot of stuff like backgrounds or finished the descriptions (just dot points atm)...  I don't want to invest too much time into the fluff until I got all the math stuff worked out.

My character, Lucia

Also, since my character only has one arm would I have to give her certain negative modifiers on stuff like climb (or rather athletics) to keep it realistic? Or would the change only be an aesthetic one _(except for obvious stuff like wielding a two handed weapon or doing something else that requires two arms/hands)_?.

Also... I don't know how to link to sources or anything like that... from what I've seen on the sample you need to have an insider account which I do not have.

Thanks for any help guys


----------



## Rhun (Aug 30, 2009)

Gelsamel said:


> Also, since my character only has one arm would I have to give her certain negative modifiers on stuff like climb (or rather athletics) to keep it realistic? Or would the change only be an aesthetic one _(except for obvious stuff like wielding a two handed weapon or doing something else that requires two arms/hands)_?.




I don't do 4E, so I really can't speak to the numbers. But I don't think there is any edition of D&D where such things as a single arm have ever been addressed. There wouldn't be any obvious penalties (unless the DM felt them necessary), but yet...obviously wielding two weapons or using a shield would be out. There are no game rules for actually dealing with this though (unless 4E added them).


----------



## Gelsamel (Aug 30, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I don't do 4E, so I really can't speak to the numbers. But I don't think there is any edition of D&D where such things as a single arm have ever been addressed. There wouldn't be any obvious penalties (unless the DM felt them necessary), but yet...obviously wielding two weapons or using a shield would be out. There are no game rules for actually dealing with this though (unless 4E added them).




Yeah I had a very large discussion on rpg.net about what penalties would be reasonable and most said they wouldn't penalise it except for the two-hand stuff. They said they'd assume that the skill mods my character have included the fact that she only had one arm. But that were those particular people and every DM is different I guess. Also it would suck to lose +2 or +3 AC from Swordmage Warding D:...

Other than that is my page actually done correctly? I know I have not linked stuff but I don't think I can... and I think the math is okay (most of it I ripped from a auto-calc character sheet with lots of stuff on it.)


----------



## Theroc (Aug 30, 2009)

Personally, I wouldn't penalize you at all.  I'd simply come up with tweaked fluff regarding those particular instances.

I know some people who're able to use things meant to be held/used in two hands use them in one(not quite as effectively[but these people weren't trained either]).

So, if I were a DM, I'd simply let you reskin those items or just assume your character learned to wield such items with one arm.  (Shields become some sort of additional plating on one side of the body, or something...)


----------



## Gelsamel (Aug 30, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Personally, I wouldn't penalize you at all.  I'd simply come up with tweaked fluff regarding those particular instances.
> 
> I know some people who're able to use things meant to be held/used in two hands use them in one(not quite as effectively[but these people weren't trained either]).
> 
> So, if I were a DM, I'd simply let you reskin those items or just assume your character learned to wield such items with one arm.  (Shields become some sort of additional plating on one side of the body, or something...)




Awesome, though for roleplaying/immersivity reasons I will probably avoid doing stuff I don't imagine an amputee would be able to do (like doing X with one hand while doing Y with another etc...).

About reskinning items... I was reading up abouts weights and lengths of blades and I figure that a wakizashi with a katana length handle in a katana saya (basically a wakizashi made to look like a katana :ninja: ) would be a longsword, does that sound about right?

The measurements I read for the katana puts it up in the bastard sword length range and the wakizashi is closer to the longsword.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 30, 2009)

This is by no means an insult against Theroc, but take his words with a grain of salt, as he is not a DM and has never DMed a game before to the best of my knowledge. While every DM is completely different, most long term DMs understand the pitfalls of simply changing rules for a single PC. Adding "extra plate" to your character won't work as a shield...because if it did, every character would do it. A two-handed sword CANNOT be wielded one handed. A bastard sword can, but ONLY if you take the exotic weapon proficiency (assuming 4e uses rules similar to 3.5 for the bastard sword).

Certain rules ARE rules, and can't be changed without changing them for ALL of the players. And "living" games are much stricter on the rules from my understanding.


----------



## Gelsamel (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah, though I'm not looking to be able to use a two-hander or shield or offhand item. I'm also avoiding the weapon swing+punch skill that the swordmage gets and also the feint+punch skill that the swordmage gets (I suppose I could come up with some stupid reason like "The way she does the skill is she drops/throws her weapon then punches" but that would be stupid).

I'm looking for a fair amount of realism too, else why play an amputee? But I would really like to keep my swordmage warding and not take too harsh penalties on athletics (if any).


----------



## Rhun (Aug 30, 2009)

Gelsamel said:


> I'm looking for a fair amount of realism too, else why play an amputee? But I would really like to keep my swordmage warding and not take too harsh penalties on athletics (if any).




That brings up a good question...why do you want to play an amputee? If it is for the roleplaying challenge of doing so, that's great. But there isn't any more challenge to playing one than there is any other character if there are no drawbacks. I don't know much about the swordmage (back to my lack of knowledge of 4e in general)...do they cast spells? If so, do they still use material components? If so, you won't be able to cast and keep your sword in hand at the same time.


----------



## Gelsamel (Aug 30, 2009)

Rhun said:


> That brings up a good question...why do you want to play an amputee? If it is for the roleplaying challenge of doing so, that's great. But there isn't any more challenge to playing one than there is any other character if there are no drawbacks.




50% of it is an aesthetic/rule-of-cool thing. The other 50% is that it makes for an interesting character.




> I don't know much about the swordmage (back to my lack of knowledge of 4e in general)...do they cast spells? If so, do they still use material components? If so, you won't be able to cast and keep your sword in hand at the same time.




It feels weird telling people about 4e when I don't know much about it myself... That being said 4e switches spells for "powers" which every class gets. The only corollary to spells in 3.5e are rituals which are complex 'spells' that take a long time to preform and which you cannot memorize (Must read them from a ritual book you have). Rituals do the type of thing that non-combat spells used to do, like locking doors or making a floating disk to carry stuff on and I think they take a material component. Powers (as far as I've seen) don't. 

Powers are much more like JRPG spells than WRPG spells. Like if you watch Yuri from Tales of Vesperia do his "Arte" called "Ghost Wolf"? Yeah that's pretty close to a swordmage's Luring Strike power.


----------



## Theroc (Aug 30, 2009)

Rhun said:


> This is by no means an insult against Theroc, but take his words with a grain of salt, as he is not a DM and has never DMed a game before to the best of my knowledge.





None taken, and the best I've done is moderate combat on an RP forum loosely based around D20.  That site actually accomodated such things and it worked fine, hence my opinion.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 30, 2009)

Have you ever tried to climb single handed? I would impose a -10 penalty on a single handed person trying to climb to reflect the neccessary taining for the different style.

But that is just me.


----------



## Gelsamel (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm more concerned about the Swordmage Warding bonus and whether people would be pissed off to have her in their group :X.

I don't see a reason why a rule set that allows so much in D&D should be ableist.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 30, 2009)

Well, I s'pose I'm one of those "official" LEB judges and I play in a RL game with a dwarven cleric missing an arm, lost it in 'the forge' (or something I forget off the top of my head), but our DM doesn't mechanically penalize him for an RP thing. Now that's different from LEB. I wouldn't rule that your SM warding would be negated, as your other hand isn't occupied.

Quickly looking at the sheet, the formatting looks correct, can't verify #'s here (no CB at home), but yeah looks good. Feel free to mention the question to the judges when you send the e-mail to leb.judge@gmail.com.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 30, 2009)

Gelsamel said:


> 50% of it is an aesthetic/rule-of-cool thing. The other 50% is that it makes for an interesting character.




Cool, cool. I like playing intersting characters. Can't say I've ever tried a one-armed PC to start with, though I have ended up with them in games before. Mainly, I seem to lose hands reaching into places I shouldn't.



Theroc said:


> None taken, and the best I've done is moderate combat on an RP forum loosely based around D20.  That site actually accomodated such things and it worked fine, hence my opinion.




 And I think when you do start to DM you'll be a pretty relaxed DM when it comes to allowing lots of things that I (for example) might not. My only real point was simply that anything you allow for one played must automatically be allowed for all players, if you are going to be a fair DM...so some things need to be heavily considered prior to being allowed.



Scott DeWar said:


> Have you ever tried to climb single handed? I would impose a -10 penalty on a single handed person trying to climb to reflect the neccessary taining for the different style.




As I noted, every DM is different. And I can certainly see Dewar's point in doing this. Not to mention things such as swimming, or opening locks, or anything else that generally requires 2 hands. Not that they can't be done single handed, just that it would be more difficult.



renau1g said:


> Well, I s'pose I'm one of those "official" LEB judges and I play in a RL game with a dwarven cleric missing an arm, lost it in 'the forge' (or something I forget off the top of my head), but our DM doesn't mechanically penalize him for an RP thing. Now that's different from LEB. I wouldn't rule that your SM warding would be negated, as your other hand isn't occupied.




There you go...from someone who actually knows!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 30, 2009)

Actually, I was thinking from a 2nd ed perspective: the dc should be 10 higher, is what I should have said.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 30, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Actually, I was thinking from a 2nd ed perspective: the dc should be 10 higher, is what I should have said.




With that said, there probably _should_ be some penalty. The DC itself wouldn't change in 3e, I don't think.


----------



## Gelsamel (Aug 31, 2009)

I've done some major update on my character sheet including adding a background and proper appearance/personality/mannerism description.

If anyone can see a major problem with it then please let me know before I send it into the judge. Otherwise that'll probably be the next thing I do if I don't notice anything specific.

Oh! Also I have no clue what type of supplies I should have on her already so I have not spent much of the gold at all... Also with feats... I'm pretty new at this so I'm not sure if Defensive Mobility is worth it.


Thanks, and here it is: Lucia


----------



## renau1g (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks fine, I would highly recommend another feat other than defensive mobility. You are a defender and shouldn't be in a position to draw a lot of OA's, a rogue might benefit from this, but as a whole this feat is fairly weak. A few options that might be better include Toughness (+5 hp/tier), Durable (+2 to your total healing surge, and trust me a SM gets pummeled pretty badly, I'm one in RL). Weapon Focus will give a +1 to all damage/tier as all your attacks use the heavy blade (even implement powers). Action Surge is a great human-only feat (+3 to attack rolls when using an AP, better for a striker, but still nice to use right before a daily to help land the hit). Human Perserverance isn't bad either +1 to saving throws (which helps as you're goal is to draw the attacks to yourself so you'll be hit by some nasty effects)...

Another one might be to get proficiency in the Bastard Sword, it's essentially +1 to damage over longsword. I might re-think quick draw as well. Myself, not a big fan.


----------



## Gelsamel (Aug 31, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Looks fine, I would highly recommend another feat other than defensive mobility. You are a defender and shouldn't be in a position to draw a lot of OA's, a rogue might benefit from this, but as a whole this feat is fairly weak. A few options that might be better include Toughness (+5 hp/tier), Durable (+2 to your total healing surge, and trust me a SM gets pummeled pretty badly, I'm one in RL). Weapon Focus will give a +1 to all damage/tier as all your attacks use the heavy blade (even implement powers). Action Surge is a great human-only feat (+3 to attack rolls when using an AP, better for a striker, but still nice to use right before a daily to help land the hit). Human Perserverance isn't bad either +1 to saving throws (which helps as you're goal is to draw the attacks to yourself so you'll be hit by some nasty effects)...
> 
> Another one might be to get proficiency in the Bastard Sword, it's essentially +1 to damage over longsword. I might re-think quick draw as well. Myself, not a big fan.




Thanks, I sent the email just as I saw this message but I edited Durable in, I suppose I was building her fairly attack-ish so I guess Durable makes a nice balance to that (which is more what I was going for).

Quick draw is partially a rule-of-cool thing and I figure it might be helpful because of that thing I mention in mannerisms.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Another one might be to get proficiency in the Bastard Sword, it's essentially +1 to damage over longsword. I might re-think quick draw as well. Myself, not a big fan.




And (again) not sure of the 4e mechanics for quickdraw, but in 3e it pretty much sucks unless there is a character-build reason for taking it...you know, playing a dagger-throwing character or something like that.

Bastard sword isn't a bad choice IF you have the extra feat.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 31, 2009)

in 4e it gives a +2 bonus to Init and lets you draw something as a free action (handy when you need to grab a potion during your turn). Glad you stick to your flavour-reasoning Gels. I'll probably be able to take a full on look this morning. Yeah bastard sword isn't as good as some of the other ones, I'd re-flavour it to katana as well


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2009)

renau1g said:


> in 4e it gives a +2 bonus to Init and lets you draw something as a free action (handy when you need to grab a potion during your turn).




Better than the 3e Quick Draw then.



renau1g said:


> Glad you stick to your flavour-reasoning Gels. I'll probably be able to take a full on look this morning. Yeah bastard sword isn't as good as some of the other ones, I'd re-flavour it to katana as well




Does the katana and bastard sword have the same stats?


----------



## renau1g (Aug 31, 2009)

There's no actual katana in 4e. IIRC in 3.5e wasn't that a bastard sword?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2009)

renau1g said:


> There's no actual katana in 4e. IIRC in 3.5e wasn't that a bastard sword?




Yeah, in 3.5 all katanas were simply _masterwork_ bastard swords.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 31, 2009)

That's right, forgot about the masterwork part. I suppose I should say were, as 3.5e isn't gone, I should say "IIRC in 3.5e isn't that a bastard sword".


----------



## Gelsamel (Aug 31, 2009)

Hehe, also just based on the images of the longsword/bastard sword they look to be around the length of wakizashi/katana.

I think I fixed the things you took issue with renau1g although I might have missed some.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 31, 2009)

Good stuff, only 1 problem I see. Dragon 366 isn't approved yet. 

Here's what's approved:
LEB:House Rules - ENWiki

You'll need to go to:
Living Eberron - EN World D&D / RPG News

Set up a new thread called: [Proposal] Dragon 366.

Might just want to say you're looking to get approved the Scales of War backgrounds.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2009)

Gelsamel said:


> Hehe, also just based on the images of the longsword/bastard sword they look to be around the length of wakizashi/katana.
> 
> I think I fixed the things you took issue with renau1g although I might have missed some.




Actually, a wakizashi should be a (masterwork) shortsword, not a longsword. Historically, the standard length of the blade was about 20 inches.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 31, 2009)

Thought that one was the ninja-to?

Never mind, apparently ninja-to's are 100% Western myth made... *doh*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wakazashi


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Thought that one was the ninja-to?
> 
> Never mind, apparently ninja-to's are 100% Western myth made... *doh*
> 
> Wakizashi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Exactly.

Though personally, I prefer the Nodachi or the Nagamaki.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 31, 2009)

That's what I get for trusting everything in Baldur's Gate II...


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2009)

renau1g said:


> That's what I get for trusting everything in Baldur's Gate II...




They had ninjas in Baldur's Gate II?


----------



## renau1g (Aug 31, 2009)

No not really, but Yoshimo was an NPC and cam equipped with ninja-to. It was also a weapon you could get proficiency/focus in, although it was a pretty poor choice as there were so few of them (that and the katana)


----------



## Theroc (Aug 31, 2009)

renau1g said:


> No not really, but Yoshimo was an NPC and cam equipped with ninja-to. It was also a weapon you could get proficiency/focus in, although it was a pretty poor choice as there were so few of them (that and the katana)






I don't even remember seeing a katana, or wakizashi.  Then again, I primarily played the Moon Elf necromancer... so... that might be why.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2009)

Huh...I never played the game, but I never would have guessed they'd have oriental weapons, considering Baldur's Gate is as far from Kara-Tur as you can pretty much get without going to the Moonshaes or Evermeet.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 31, 2009)

Can't remember them, but for ninja-to's there was only the basic one & a +1 IIRC


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey guys, this seems like as good a place as any to throw a thought out to be chewed on.

So, I'm thinking about whether there's a good way to handle combat in a pbp that doesn't involve any combat maps (not for Council of Thieves, if anybody's wondering, it would be for a different project I'm mulling over). But, I don't want to throwback entirely to an AD&D style combat, because I still want to be able to make use of OGL features like Attacks of Opportunity, Reach, Flanking, etc. Has anybody ever:
a) considered how to handle something like this?
b) actually tried it? 

You guys are smart, help a brother out.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2009)

I've never been able to come up with a way to do it, mainly because 3.x is just so tactical and so many abilities and options depend on positioning.


----------



## Theroc (Aug 31, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Hey guys, this seems like as good a place as any to throw a thought out to be chewed on.
> 
> So, I'm thinking about whether there's a good way to handle combat in a pbp that doesn't involve any combat maps (not for Council of Thieves, if anybody's wondering, it would be for a different project I'm mulling over). But, I don't want to throwback entirely to an AD&D style combat, because I still want to be able to make use of OGL features like Attacks of Opportunity, Reach, Flanking, etc. Has anybody ever:
> a) considered how to handle something like this?
> ...




It may be helpful for you to place this in the Homebrew section or the general section as well, as there are people there who do things like you describe that do not frequent Talk the Talk.

As for my advice... I myself have none either, except be extremely precise with your words, and hope the other players know your use of language well enough to grasp your meaning.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 31, 2009)

I unfortunately have to agree with Rhun, 3.5e was designed for use with minis and a game board, 4e pretty much requires it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 31, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Though personally, I prefer the Nodachi or the Nagamaki.



I prefer the naganat and tetsubo personally. I have been told I am as subtle as a tetsubo.



Malvoisin said:


> Hey guys, this seems like as good a place as any to throw a thought out to be chewed on.
> 
> So, I'm thinking about whether there's a good way to handle combat in a pbp that doesn't involve any combat maps  ***edit*** You guys are smart, help a brother out.




as the others have all stated, in 3.5 the need for tactile movement makes the need for a battle map pretty much a neccessity. sorry. if you are looking for a way to avoid a battle map on enworld, then perhaps your photo bucket sight might have a way to help?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 31, 2009)

If you get the time Malvoisin, try and pm Myth and Legend about nonstandard maps.

HM


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2009)

I know a lot of people use the little ascii maps:

xxxxx
xxBxx
xxxOx
xxxxx

B - Bob the warrior
O - Orc
x - free 5' square

But personally, I find it just as quick to mod my excel files and upload them, then to do this for a large grouping of characters and enemies.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I know a lot of people use the little ascii maps:
> 
> xxxxx
> xxBxx
> ...





The ascii maps look better, IMHO, if you use the courier new font:

xxxxx
xxBxx
xxxOx
xxxxx

Any letters use the same space there...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 1, 2009)

normally I would complain about the faint viewing of those letters WD, but with the cateract surery today I expect to see better reeeeeeely soon!!!! 

I can hardly wait! barely slept!!


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2009)

GOOD LUCK!! today Scott


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> The ascii maps look better, IMHO, if you use the courier new font:
> 
> xxxxx
> xxBxx
> ...




Good advice. Thanks WD!



Scott DeWar said:


> normally I would complain about the faint viewing of those letters WD, but with the cateract surery today I expect to see better reeeeeeely soon!!!!
> 
> I can hardly wait! barely slept!!




When my mom had it done, they corrected her sight to perfect. So I hope yours turns out just as good!


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 1, 2009)

I appreciate all the comments re: mapless combats, guys! 

The heart of the issue isn't that I don't want to make maps. I've actually had pretty good luck using Maptool screenshots layered over published maps. They're a bit time-consuming to create, but no more so than generating everything in an Excel spreadsheet, or creating an ASCI map, probably.

It's more that I am interested in a different way of thinking about combats. In 3.x/OGL gaming (and probably even moreso in 4E, though I have no personal experience), everyone thinks about the grid, the positioning, the spacing. It's all so tactical, and I think that can get kind of sterile. I want more imagination, more narrative, more of a cinematic feel to combat. I'd like things to be a little wilder, maybe a little less predictable.

Maybe OGL based systems are just the wrong rules for that type of combat, but I fear if I deviate too far from that beaten path, I'll struggle to generate interest in a game.

Do you guys think there would be interest in a game where the characters are created using an OGL system (3.5 or Pathfinder, most likely) but the combats are run more 'fast and loose'? Not exactly freeform, but something approaching that?


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 1, 2009)

I wish you all the best with your cataract surgery today, Scott! Make a fast recovery!


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Do you guys think there would be interest in a game where the characters are created using an OGL system (3.5 or Pathfinder, most likely) but the combats are run more 'fast and loose'? Not exactly freeform, but something approaching that?




I think there would certainly be some interest. Anything to speed up combat is a good thing. Hell, we hardly ever used maps for combat back in the AD&D days when we played.

Personally, I think you could use imagination to generate the same effect, but you're players would have to be keen on the "loose" rules. Something like:

Player 1: Bob the warrior attacks the first orc.
Player 2: Ted the rogue moves to flank the orc.
DM: That will draw an AoO, unless you want to make a tumble roll
Player 2: Alright, Ted tumbles into position to flank the orc.
etc, etc...

Then you would't have to worry about exact positions. Just some thoughts. Like I said, we managed to make it work in AD&D, but there weren't nearly as many tactical options.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah, Rhun, you're coming pretty close to what I had in mind there. My only thinking is that the extra step of saying "Whoops, hold on there, that will draw an AOO," would be a dangerous speed bump in PBP (though it would be fine for a face to face game). I wonder if it would be feasible to spell out things in advance in such a way that the players know what actions will and will not draw an AOO, but in a manner that is not as dependent on precise positioning. For example, 'Any movement with intent to flank subjects you to AOOs from any nearby enemy who is not already engaged in melee.' Or, something to that effect. 

The more I think on it, I wonder if potential players would be interested in playing a game wherein the rules were developed as a work in progress, rather than trying to have everything worked out in advance. Essentially, a playtest opportunity. Hmmm....


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> I wonder if it would be feasible to spell out things in advance in such a way that the players know what actions will and will not draw an AOO, but in a manner that is not as dependent on precise positioning. For example, 'Any movement with intent to flank subjects you to AOOs from any nearby enemy who is not already engaged in melee.' Or, something to that effect.




I think it would be to throw together some fairly simple rules to handle situations like that.



Malvoisin said:


> The more I think on it, I wonder if potential players would be interested in playing a game wherein the rules were developed as a work in progress, rather than trying to have everything worked out in advance. Essentially, a playtest opportunity. Hmmm....




I'd be up for giving it a try.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 1, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I'd be up for giving it a try.




You just made my day! 

Let me mull over some things, and we shall speak more on this.

In the meantime, are there any other 'new guy' posters that might want to participate in something like this? I envision a really collaborative process. Who knows where it might lead?

Thanks for the forum, new guy!


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2009)

*New Guy Poster*

I am interested in playtesting would we have to make a bunch of different fighter types to test the styles if so I want to be the reach weapon tester.

And will this just be a Delve type game different encounters/terrian to test the combat flow. I think maybe some generic stats/equipment to get started be best nothing showy you know lol.

Don't forget things like Bull Rush, Feint, and Splash Weapons and Mounted Combat and underwater while sharks are swimming in and the lizardfolk priestess is ... oh you get what I mean.

HM


----------



## skeldesblade (Sep 1, 2009)

sorry i am not on alot my mom keeps barowing my laptop so i have a hard time geting on [sblock]so if you can keep me up to date that would help[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey it's the new guy How's it going!!

We are looking for a skill monkey in Hall of the Dwarven Lord

Need a trekkie for a member of the crew 

And if you want to make a character for Off to War i would love to have you 

Oh and I need some more good guys in Kagehiro's game let me go and edit this threads in for you 
Strungburka started a game but I himk it maybe close to full

brb

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok all the games looking from my subscrpitions:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/264461-gauging-interest-star-trek-icon.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/257877-off-war-recriutment-discussion.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/242045-3-5-ooc-hall-dwarven-lord.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/264315-tales-eternal-kingdom-d-d-3-5-recruiting.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/259580-age-abjuration.html

all 3.5 except Hall of the Dwarven lords(pathfinder) and Star Trek (rules i am not familiar with)

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 2, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> I wish you all the best with your cataract surgery today, Scott! Make a fast recovery!




wow, the clerity of every thing! I can see better with my new acrylic lens in my eye then I can with my natral lens in the other eye. And that is through a shine perferated eye patch! the modern pirate look, ya know mateys!

woooooow!

I highly recommend that all of you guys take good care of your health. this was brought on by diabetes. please watch your diet and get exorcise. please, please please!


----------



## Theroc (Sep 2, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> wow, the clerity of every thing! I can see better with my new acrylic lens in my eye then I can with my natral lens in the other eye. And that is through a shine perferated eye patch! the modern pirate look, ya know mateys!
> 
> woooooow!
> 
> I highly recommend that all of you guys take good care of your health. this was brought on by diabetes. please watch your diet and get exorcise. please, please please!




~blink~ Diabetes causes cataracts?  I thought cataracts were a symptom of old age (or wear and tear on the eye)

A connection with diabetes is news to me.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> wow, the clerity of every thing! I can see better with my new acrylic lens in my eye then I can with my natral lens in the other eye. And that is through a shine perferated eye patch! the modern pirate look, ya know mateys!
> 
> woooooow!
> 
> I highly recommend that all of you guys take good care of your health. this was brought on by diabetes. please watch your diet and get exorcise. please, please please!




*CAN YOU SEE THIS SCOTT!!!*

Glad everything went ok and I will start doing jumping jacks between post ok?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

Theroc said:


> ~blink~ Diabetes causes cataracts?  I thought cataracts were a symptom of old age (or wear and tear on the eye)
> 
> A connection with diabetes is news to me.





Diabetes can cause all kinds of things. I believe the official stat is 60% more likely to get cataracts if you have diabetes.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 2, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Diabetes can cause all kinds of things. I believe the official stat is 60% more likely to get cataracts if you have diabetes.




Yep, diabetes is a truly serious disease, and if not managed properly can lead to a whole host of complications, including damage to the eyes, heart, kidneys, nervous system; increased risk of infection...and that's just off the top of my head. It really needs to be taken seriously.

But, enough of the public health announcement. I'm glad your surgery was a success, Scott!


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Yep, diabetes is a truly serious disease, and if not managed properly can lead to a whole host of complications, including damage to the eyes, heart, kidneys, nervous system; increased risk of infection...and that's just off the top of my head. It really needs to be taken seriously.




Yeah, my dad has it. He is 70, but keeps in great shape, and eats very healthy, so it hasn't been nearly as bad on him as it could be. That said, I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. Not that I have enemies. 



Malvoisin said:


> I'm glad your surgery was a success, Scott!




Indeed, cheers!


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 2, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> I am interested in playtesting would we have to make a bunch of different fighter types to test the styles if so I want to be the reach weapon tester.



HolyMan is on board! Awesome!

We wouldn't necessarily have to have a bunch of different fighter types. I'd ideally like to see a well balanced party, so we can see various spells in action, a roguish sort trying to tumble and flank, etc. That said, handling reach weapons would definitely be one thing to work out, so if you want to volunteer for that, I'm all in favor.  



HolyMan said:


> And will this just be a Delve type game different encounters/terrian to test the combat flow. I think maybe some generic stats/equipment to get started be best nothing showy you know lol.




Well, I was hoping to still DM a legitimate game through this, not simply to throw a generic series of encounters at some PCs. To that end, I had in mind that Monte Cook's Dungeonaday.com might work well? It fits the bill in that the dungeon pretty much _is_ the campaign, and as you might imagine there is plenty of combat to go 'round. But there are also a lot of really neat features that Monte has included, and exploring the place should be a lot of fun for the players. What do you think?



HolyMan said:


> Don't forget things like Bull Rush, Feint, and Splash Weapons and Mounted Combat and underwater while sharks are swimming in and the lizardfolk priestess is ... oh you get what I mean.



...and Grappling, and Aid Another, and area of effect spells, and...um, yeah. It should be interesting.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2009)

I have been looking for a pic of my ranseur wielding little orential man he will be short the polearm almost twice his hieght and he will defiently need the starw hat/bowl looking thing lol

I have his ideal backgound as a failed monk he tryed but lacked the calm for it but became a temple guard and was trained in it's weaponry then was framed in the city and is now a wanderer 

will have ranseur and duel wield butterfly blades (two short swords) so crunch wise he will be a ranger his "spells" will be like shaolin powers peopl take as magical "How do those monks run so fast?" answer longstrider he will be very intuned with nature he did try and become a monk and his companion may be something small none aggressive 

Love it Let me get started I haven't made a character in like two days.

HM


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 2, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> love it Let me get started I haven't made a character in like two days.
> 
> HM




It's a good concept, and I _love_ the enthusiasm, man. 

But, I don't think I'm ready to officially greenlight this project _quite_ yet. At minimum, we would need to get at least two other players on board.

And, we'll need to discuss what rules system we want to use to make PCs. 3.5? Pathfinder?


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2009)

Thought you posted the game then the players came but with this it's a little different 

how about starting discussion/recurtiment thread and see who bites i know that a lot of games have started this past month but 4 should be easy right?

and maybe we just do need a Fighter, Wizard, Cleric, and Rogue to start??

Yeah lets go classic with the dungeon a day we should be a classic group.

edit:and what about different test groups you could run that or have a co-DM help say two groups 4 players each?
same class race different weapons /spells so much we could do lol

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 2, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> ...
> The more I think on it, I wonder if potential players would be interested in playing a game wherein the rules were developed as a work in progress, rather than trying to have everything worked out in advance. Essentially, a playtest opportunity. Hmmm....



Interesting. What system (AoO or their equivalent are in 3.5, Pathfinder {and 4e}) do you want to use?



HolyMan said:


> Ok all the games looking from my subscrpitions:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/264461-gauging-interest-star-trek-icon.html
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/257877-off-war-recriutment-discussion.html
> ...



I'm DMing Hall of the Dwarven Lords. I recruit also for http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/264016-pathfinder-recruiting-darksun-game.html


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 2, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> It's a good concept, and I _love_ the enthusiasm, man.
> 
> But, I don't think I'm ready to officially greenlight this project _quite_ yet. At minimum, we would need to get at least two other players on board.
> 
> And, we'll need to discuss what rules system we want to use to make PCs. 3.5? Pathfinder?



Heck, what character do you need? Would vote for Pathfinder.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2009)

Didn't know you were still recuriting for your Dark Sun game WD -sorry

Thought you had alot of players already and Pathfinder huh?? that may become the new "main game" on here with it's super cool rules and support system

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 2, 2009)

Many players, but no one chosen so far. Will start this probably with many (8?) players, because of the drop-out rate in PbPs.

Will have to add a recruitment end date...


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> And, we'll need to discuss what rules system we want to use to make PCs. 3.5? Pathfinder?




I'm playing in one Pathfinder game right now, and finding that I really like the rules (though I'm just using the BETA). I vote for that!


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 2, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> how about starting discussion/recurtiment thread and see who bites i know that a lot of games have started this past month but 4 should be easy right?




Well, I'm not sure how easy, but I probably will start such a thread. Although, we do have three interested persons now (Hi, WD!) so if somebody else chimes in soon on this thread, it may not be necessary.



HolyMan said:


> and maybe we just do need a Fighter, Wizard, Cleric, and Rogue to start??
> 
> Yeah lets go classic with the dungeon a day we should be a classic group.




That would be fine, but there's plenty of room to test out other classes as well.



HolyMan said:


> edit:and what about different test groups you could run that or have a co-DM help say two groups 4 players each?
> same class race different weapons /spells so much we could do lol




I'm sure that I'm not up for running more than one party at a time, but I could see it being a larger group, as many as 6 PCs, if that many people are interested. If someone else wanted to DM a separate game, but also work on playtesting this 'system' (for lack of a better term), I'd have no problem with that.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 2, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Interesting. What system (AoO or their equivalent are in 3.5, Pathfinder {and 4e}) do you want to use?




Welcome aboard, Walking Dad! It looks like the consensus is leaning toward Pathfinder! I'm all for that, it would have been my first choice as well. Dungeonaday is written for 3.5 D&D, but there's loads of conversion info on the site, and the systems aren't that much different anyway. Sounds like PFRPG is the winner!



Walking Dad said:


> Heck, what character do you need?




Just about anything. HolyMan wants to play a fighter (ranger?) with a reach weapon, that's all we know so far.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 2, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I'm playing in one Pathfinder game right now, and finding that I really like the rules (though I'm just using the BETA). I vote for that!




Done. Do you have any plans to get the final rulebook Rhun? The PDF is $9.99 which is a ridiculous bargain. Alternatively, the SRD document (linked in my sig) is available too, so you really could play in the system just fine without purchasing anything.

Later today, I'll create a new thread in Talking the Talk for this, so we don't take over this 'new guy' thing too obnoxiously. Still need at least one more player, though.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Done. Do you have any plans to get the final rulebook Rhun? The PDF is $9.99 which is a ridiculous bargain. Alternatively, the SRD document (linked in my sig) is available too, so you really could play in the system just fine without purchasing anything.




I plan to get it fairly soon, yes. I've got another game here at EN World that the DM is considering converting to Pathfinder...so, I certainly have enough justification to pick it up.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 2, 2009)

Rhun, HolyMan, Walking Dad (and anyone else who cares!)

I created a recruiting thread for our Dungeonaday playtest.

So let's head on over there and talk further about ideas and such.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2009)

O.k. I guess 

we should give the new guys their thread back

10 pages and 100+ posts of rambling later

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 2, 2009)

Theroc said:


> ~blink~ Diabetes causes cataracts?  I thought cataracts were a symptom of old age (or wear and tear on the eye) A connection with diabetes is news to me.






Rhun said:


> Diabetes can cause all kinds of things. I believe the official stat is 60% more likely to get cataracts if you have diabetes.






Malvoisin said:


> Yep, diabetes is a truly serious disease, and if not managed properly can lead to a whole host of complications, including damage to the eyes, heart, kidneys, nervous system; increased risk of infection...and that's just off the top of my head. It really needs to be taken seriously.
> 
> But, enough of the public health announcement. I'm glad your surgery was a success, Scott!






HolyMan said:


> *CAN YOU SEE THIS SCOTT!!!*
> 
> Glad everything went ok and I will start doing jumping jacks between post ok?



Thak you every one for the sentaments. I was actually reluctant to post anything after the Revalie debackle. I am still doing well. 

the things mentioned are close to the sum of the most commen conditions caused. I have the cateracts and the neuropathy, the nervous system problem. I let the high blood sugars persist way too long before getting them under control with the injected treatments. I hate needles, you see.

and holy mna, I don't need the writing to be that big any more. that has been fixed since tuesday am. but I got a good laugh any way!



Malvoisin said:


> Rhun, HolyMan, Walking Dad (and anyone else who cares!)
> 
> I created a recruiting thread for our Dungeonaday playtest.
> 
> So let's head on over there and talk further about ideas and such.




I need to take care of a lot of things in a table top game catagory so I will be passing up on any more games.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> and holy mna, I don't need the writing to be that big any more. that has been fixed since tuesday am. but I got a good laugh any way.





Any more??? Do you mean things were posted that big before?? 

And "Keeps 'em Laughin." is me motto.

HM


----------



## Theroc (Sep 2, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> the things mentioned are close to the sum of the most commen conditions caused. I have the cateracts and the neuropathy, the nervous system problem. I let the high blood sugars persist way too long before getting them under control with the injected treatments. I hate needles, you see.




Neuropathy sucks.... my dad has that in his hands and feet... he can't fence anymore.  (He and I used to fence at a guild, he'd started taking lessons, but his neuropathy was too bad, he'd twist his ankles trying to use proper stance)


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 2, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> O.k. I guess
> 
> we should give the new guys their thread back
> 
> ...




Well, really I just meant that the rambling could be about other things besides my harebrained ideas.

I quite like having this thread as sort of an 'off-topic' hangout for those of us with an abundance of spare time. So much so that I linked it in my sig. So please, carry on!


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2009)

Ramblin' Ramblin' Ramblin' keep them puppies Ramblin' NEW GUY!!!

Yes a place for all the Talk the Talk players 

Thats me on the end LOL


HM

p.s. I suggest we have someone do a general topic as a sticky for off topic umm topics here what do you guys think???


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> p.s. I suggest we have someone do a general topic as a sticky for off topic umm topics here what do you guys think???




Forum thread are supposed to be closed at 1000 posts and restarted...so making a sticky isn't really a good idea. Plus, there is a whole "General" forum. LOL.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes but the general forum has guys from everywhere i m talking about one for those of us who use Talking the Talk the most and suggested it as a sticky so new people would see it first as well

so not a good ideal??

HM


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Yes but the general forum has guys from everywhere i m talking about one for those of us who use Talking the Talk the most and suggested it as a sticky so new people would see it first as well
> 
> so not a good ideal??
> 
> HM





I'm just not sure you can talk the moderators into making a sticky for such a thing.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2009)

oh i'm a little persausive let me roll that diplomacy check 

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2236819/

yep what i thought friendly 

So to a moderater ,sir if you please we would like a general topics/new guys introduce yourselves/and other such things as a sticky if you have the time no rush we still have a little over 800 posts to use here.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Rhun, HolyMan, Walking Dad (and anyone else who cares!)
> 
> I created a recruiting thread for our Dungeonaday playtest.
> 
> So let's head on over there and talk further about ideas and such.



Will be there!



Malvoisin said:


> ... If someone else wanted to DM a separate game, but also work on playtesting this 'system' (for lack of a better term), I'd have no problem with that.



My Hall of the dwarven Lord game will use pathfinder rules, got a iconic party and the is still an open slot. (And with Leif and HolyMan, everything is a playtest )


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2009)

I just posted in a thread that had it's last post in April 2002!!!

they sure don't clean out the attic around here

HM


----------



## Theroc (Sep 4, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> I just posted in a thread that had it's last post in April 2002!!!
> 
> they sure don't clean out the attic around here
> 
> HM




Other boards I'm on actually have a rule against doing that.

Anyways, I told you they don't get deleted, they just get buried under new threads.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2009)

But that is so crazy why would they keep them and could it have anything to do with the August thing when they were down for a week and a half 

At the bottom it said showing 1 to 25 of 3,000+ threads

HM


----------



## Theroc (Sep 4, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> But that is so crazy why would they keep them and could it have anything to do with the August thing when they were down for a week and a half
> 
> At the bottom it said showing 1 to 25 of 3,000+ threads
> 
> HM





I hope they'd keep them in case members want to refer to them.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 4, 2009)

they keep them so as to be refrenced later. further moore, just because something hasn.t been posted in for a long time, doesn't mean someone won't have an epiphany.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> they keep them so as to be refrenced later. further moore, just because something hasn.t been posted in for a long time, doesn't mean someone won't have an epiphany.




Yeah, I have several OLD game threads that I still reference, since we no longer have the ability to download them. Since the rule of thumb is to start a new thread every 1000 posts, sometimes I have to go back to the previous threads for my long-running games to look something up.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 4, 2009)

perhaps you have a chattyLeifperson that plays that leifneeds to not beleifso chatty?


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2009)

It was good to find out they keep the threads around because i was scared they would delete them after a while and i woun't beable to go back and refrence my sub quests for Off to War...

I bet some of them make for some interesting reading LOL

HM


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> I bet some of them make for some interesting reading LOL




Of that you can ben quite sure.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 4, 2009)

would that be the "what waas I thinking?" kind of interesting?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 5, 2009)

700 posts in three months?  Dude... are you for real (as in are you yourself, and not a new Revielle alt)? Wait... don't answer!  Since i see you actually have a game IC thread going I'm pretty sure you are not Revielle (since he never started a an IC thread to any of the games he was recruiting for).


I guess I'll go back to brainstorming an idea I have been trying to flesh out for a M&M game I' was thinking of running once my current one ends or dies out.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 5, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> 700 posts in three months?  Dude... are you for real (as in are you yourself, and not a new Revielle alt)? Wait... don't answer!  Since i see you actually have a game IC thread going I'm pretty sure you are not Revielle (since he never started a an IC thread to any of the games he was recruiting for).





I thought the same thing. But I _think_ HolyMan is genuine.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 5, 2009)

I am fairly cirtain he is.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 5, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> 700 posts in three months? Dude... are you for real (as in are you yourself, and not a new Revielle alt)? Wait... don't answer! Since i see you actually have a game IC thread going I'm pretty sure you are not Revielle (since he never started a an IC thread to any of the games he was recruiting for).
> 
> 
> I guess I'll go back to brainstorming an idea I have been trying to flesh out for a M&M game I' was thinking of running once my current one ends or dies out.




Oh WoW no not that WoW I mean WOW 700 I lost track of them somewhere  around 550 I don't know the reference to Revielle?? But i am me and like to rp & a superhero game would be kool pm me a link when you get anything going I don't have the rules(to M&M) but could work around that somehow

If anyone wants to run Marvel Superheroes then I am in!!! I still remeber those rules.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 5, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I thought the same thing. But I _think_ HolyMan is genuine.






Scott DeWar said:


> I am fairly cirtain he is.





Thanks guys I am for real and have so many post do to the 11 games I am trying to get into. But I will not pass Rhun promise. 

HM


----------



## Rhun (Sep 5, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Thanks guys I am for real and have so many post do to the 11 games I am trying to get into. But I will not pass Rhun promise.
> 
> HM






Its cool if you do, just don't make it a direct challenge.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 6, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Oh WoW no not that WoW I mean WOW 700 I lost track of them somewhere  around 550 I don't know the reference to Revielle?? But i am me and like to rp & a superhero game would be kool pm me a link when you get anything going I don't have the rules(to M&M) but could work around that somehow
> 
> If anyone wants to run Marvel Superheroes then I am in!!! I still remeber those rules.
> 
> HM




Reveille was a guy who was one of the top posters on enworld who was generally liked and trusted until he played a hoax on the entire board (which caused him to be perma-banned).

The game I was brainstorming was going to be either a fantasy streampunk or a space western using M&M (since I didn't want to get bogged down in all of the Modern d20 subsystems).  I haven't really committed to what side of the coin I wanted to use since allot of the ideas I had could be used in either type of setting with little changes (ie.  golems/"war forged" == androids, fantasy races == aliens, and an on going 'war' which the characters deserted from).

For a time, I was also debating on using Star Wars Saga, but I then I would have been to compelled to have the character's derail the galactic civil war (ie having them blow up the Sandcrawler that held R2D2 and 3 CPO and pulling raids on Imperial and Rebel fleets).


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 6, 2009)

*Brainstorming...*

* the characters highjack a prototype ship (either hired, by accident, or other) and both sides want it/ fantasy they have the plans for a golem that can be massed produced to enhance either sides army 

* characters wake up in labatory (fantasy/modern) with strange abilities???   lab is on fire/under attack

* New settlement/planet that is "out of the way"-- players are refugess, citizens, or some other reason to be there see placed destoryed by new weapon they are only survivors and on the run (M&M test weapon gives players powers) 

* put into a "Running Man" situation that they survive and now hunt whose behind it... fantasy could be new hunting sport/ modern(superhero) trying out new weapons powers/ Star Wars could be bounty hunter traing they got caught up in and they are the hunted

I'll be ready no matter what you choose btw what was the hoak could I go back in the threads and find it??????

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 6, 2009)

One of the background ideas I had was going to run along the lines of robots/golems/warforged/androids being slaves/property and one of the issues in the ongoing was their "official" status and the morality of mass producing them for battle when some become sentient.  Then things begin to snowball for both sides of the conflict when the robots/golems/warforged/androids and living soldiers decided that they had enough and begin deserting en mass to become outlaws.  Some of the robots/golems/warforged/androids then decided that they would rather build their own empire which was causing a Mexican Stand Off type of situation to occure leading to much chaos and distruction.  

Yes, the western in my idea was more of a "spagetti" western.    Also, you could see why my idea would derail the Star Wars universe especially since I don't think a Galactic Civil War would take 40 years to run it's course (I consider Episode I/II as the start of the civil war since the separatists did rebel against the Republic/Empire.). 

------

Here is some background, he "created" a fiance/girlfriend which he talked about of about 1 - 2 years.  During that time alot of us assumed she was real and he often vanished for extended periods of time (he stated that he was doing things with his fiance).  Unknown to everyone, he was using various alts (he had at least 20 - 30) when ever he was absent from the board.  

Eventually, things with him got bad and he wanted to know if he was respected and if people would miss him.  To find out he decided to log in as "his fiance" and he posted a message saying that he fell into a coma (most likely diabetic) and was sent to the hospital.   Durign the course of the next month he kept up this story and some people started to become suspicous and sent PirateCat emails and an investigation began.  

The investigation was wrapping up as Revielle's fiance was posting about Revielle recovering... and it was discovered that Revielle, his fiance, and several other EnWorld users were all logged in from the same IP adress.  Piratecat then contacted Revielle and he confessed  then was systematically banned.

You probably could find the threads using google.  Just look for "Rev's mandy" "About Revielle" also there is fallout and reaction in "The HIVE is hurt" (last several pages happened during the reveal) and "Once, Twice, Three times the HIVE."

The messed up thing is, even though I diffended him during at first, I know that if he would have done the same hoax now, I would have been up in arms since my uncle of recently fell into a diabetic coma then died a week later.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 6, 2009)

Post counts are overrated. If I wanted more posts I'd hang out at the Hive. 

Anyway, no-one's beating Cronthian. Not sure anyone's going to give RA a run for his money anyway (and he hasn't been around since he destroyed LEW).


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 6, 2009)

In Lathander's name what did you guys do - 11 pages of posts, 98% of which are off-topic  Someone needs to cast a spell or something.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 6, 2009)

Myth and Legend said:


> In Lathander's name what did you guys do - 11 pages of posts, 98% of which are off-topic  Someone needs to cast a spell or something.




Cast what spell?  Merge thread with to HIVE ?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 6, 2009)

Nooo! Must maintain autominy! must resist!
Hi Myth, howya doin! 
[subject change]Hows the new game going?[/subject change]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 6, 2009)

stonegod said:


> Post counts are overrated. If I wanted more posts I'd hang out at the Hive.
> 
> Anyway, no-one's beating Cronthian. Not sure anyone's going to give RA a run for his money anyway (and he hasn't been around since he destroyed LEW).




I actually agree completely with stonegod.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 6, 2009)

There's only one forum I ever cared about post count, and that was a site that was essentially an RPG system itself, where your character's abilities were determined by your post count.  I accumulated 8,000 posts there within 6 months, due to the amount of roleplaying I did.

Here on Enworld, I don't see post count as being that valuable, as the opinions and the mind behind the posts are what is important, and you never know how much D&D experience that July '09 poster with 11 posts has, unless it was indicated in those eleven posts.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 6, 2009)

The only thing I have used post count for was determining players in games and judges for Living Eberron: Most post count is an indication (but not a guarantee) of interest and dedication to the boards, so that usually (but not always) translates to less likely to drop out of a game/judgeship.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 6, 2009)

stonegod said:


> Anyway, no-one's beating Cronthian. Not sure anyone's going to give RA a run for his money anyway (and he hasn't been around since he destroyed LEW).




stonegod, did RA announce he was leaving or did he just disappear?


----------



## stonegod (Sep 6, 2009)

renau1g said:


> stonegod, did RA announce he was leaving or did he just disappear?



Just went poof, as far as I know. I wasn't in any of RA's addy's at the time.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 6, 2009)

stonegod said:


> Post counts are overrated. If I wanted more posts I'd hang out at the Hive.
> 
> Anyway, no-one's beating Cronthian. Not sure anyone's going to give RA a run for his money anyway (and he hasn't been around since he destroyed LEW).




destoryed LEW how? I have went through the current threads and two of the (I think 6) games are about to end leaving only 3-4 games running--
I would like to have a place to play a 3.5 campagin with every other player in Enworld not just those in the game I'm in.



Myth and Legend said:


> In Lathander's name what did you guys do - 11 pages of posts, 98% of which are off-topic  Someone needs to cast a spell or something.




I did cast a spell _Invite Everyone _effect- creates a thread where some topic of it will interest someone at some point then everyone posts in it at least once (where did the new guys go this time???)

HM


----------



## stonegod (Sep 6, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> destoryed LEW how?



RA's Mega-Adventure pulled in over 75% off all the DMs and players; RA ran several of the threads. When he disappeared the mega-adventure lost coordination; several other DMs abandoning their game at the same time also didn't help. This left the vast majority of players stranded in threads that were going no where, and gave others the impression that LEW was not really continuing. 

In other words, it lost a *lot* of momentum. 

LEW as partially recovered, but it is not what is was. 4E didn't help, of course, but the M-A was the straw.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 6, 2009)

And this adventure it isn't finished then?? Could it be redone/finished bet the original thread is still around hmmm....

HM


----------



## Theroc (Sep 6, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> And this adventure it isn't finished then?? Could it be redone/finished bet the original thread is still around hmmm....
> 
> HM




I think a large number of LEW members would cry if they saw the MA revived, due to the previous debacle.  Granted, I was arriving during the late aftermath...


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 7, 2009)

Theroc said:


> I think a large number of LEW members would cry if they saw the MA revived, due to the previous debacle. Granted, I was arriving during the late aftermath...




REVIVED!?! I don't want to revive it I want to end it!! 

And a bad end it has come to too. I have a hundred questions and six adventures to go looking through, but my proposal is this....

Vildaxaranthus WINS!! The quest failed and the world is plungged into darkness and despair as the Lichwyrm takes rule over the world. A revamp or reset LEW to say 30 yrs after the MA in a darker world. But new heroes and some "older" old ones now ready again to adventure.

HM


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, HM. I must say, you are the msot ambitious newcomer to EN World I've seen in a long time!


----------



## stonegod (Sep 7, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Vildaxaranthus WINS!! The quest failed and the world is plungged into darkness and despair as the Lichwyrm takes rule over the world. A revamp or reset LEW to say 30 yrs after the MA in a darker world. But new heroes and some "older" old ones now ready again to adventure.



And in one single swoop you have given any current player disincentive to stay. Its the "Realms Shaking Event" for LEW that guarantees that any human character is now retired (unless of a casting class where the aging penalties aren't so bad) and that the other characters have 30 yrs to explain why they haven't leveled up.

In my opinion, the current LEW players and judges would not be favorable of such a shake-up, partly for the reason above. Change for the sake of it with little perceived benefit (and what is the benefit? That a failed experiment gets closure? Best to admit it was a mistake and move on) is probably not work it.

That being said, my interaction with LEW is probably going to start fading once Xir's addy's is done. 3.5 isn't my thing these days (though I'll happily continue in the games I'm in).


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 7, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Oh WoW no not that WoW I mean WOW 700 I lost track of them somewhere  around 550 I don't know the reference to Revielle?? But i am me and like to rp & a superhero game would be kool pm me a link when you get anything going I don't have the rules(to M&M) but could work around that somehow
> 
> If anyone wants to run Marvel Superheroes then I am in!!! I still remeber those rules.
> 
> HM




One dark ENworld chapter... read on own risk:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/252313-about-reveille.html


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 7, 2009)

stonegod said:


> RA's Mega-Adventure pulled in over 75% off all the DMs and players; RA ran several of the threads. When he disappeared the mega-adventure lost coordination; several other DMs abandoning their game at the same time also didn't help. This left the vast majority of players stranded in threads that were going no where, and gave others the impression that LEW was not really continuing.
> 
> In other words, it lost a *lot* of momentum.
> 
> LEW as partially recovered, but it is not what is was. 4E didn't help, of course, but the M-A was the straw.




I have two characters in LEW, neither of which were in the Mega-adventurer or the side quests. they both were in games werre the dm went *POOF*. I am still there and trying to be active.

One character, Karl Rutherford, is in the RDI gambling, the other in Sinister Spire (group 2) and working haard at getting to grooup one.I plan on staying in LEW until i either can't or the thread is officially closed.



stonegod said:


> And in one single swoop you have given any current player disincentive to stay. Its the "Realms Shaking Event" for LEW that guarantees that any human character is now retired (unless of a casting class where the aging penalties aren't so bad) and that the other characters have 30 yrs to explain why they haven't leveled up.
> 
> 
> > I have a Human fighter that woould be pissed if he reach that age and not get any thing gained from it!


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 7, 2009)

I only have a 1st level cleric there (nearly 2nd).


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 7, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Wow, HM. I must say, you are the msot ambitious newcomer to EN World I've seen in a long time!




Thank You, I think I just have to much redbull in me lol 



stonegod said:


> And in one single swoop you have given any current player disincentive to stay. Its the "Realms Shaking Event" for LEW that guarantees that any human character is now retired (unless of a casting class where the aging penalties aren't so bad) and that the other characters have 30 yrs to explain why they haven't leveled up.




Not stay? I did forget about the age penalties but the (wizards won't mind). Remember this is a redbull induced ideal and needs twiking, so maybe we should address all this in a thread. And I was thinking no leveling up because the Lichwyrm has a thing against heroes of any kind so. And we would have to look up and see how many ctive players are still in LEW I don't think many so we not to many retirees.



stonegod said:


> In my opinion, the current LEW players and judges would not be favorable of such a shake-up, partly for the reason above. Change for the sake of it with little perceived benefit (and what is the benefit? That a failed experiment gets closure? Best to admit it was a mistake and move on) is probably not work it.




As a living world there shouldn't be a move on, people should take the good with the bad if you moved on now easier to do with other adventures and then the "living" feel is lost. And I think we can figure out a benefit to those who stayed true to LEW. Not punish all for the folly of one.



stonegod said:


> That being said, my interaction with LEW is probably going to start fading once Xir's addy's is done. 3.5 isn't my thing these days (though I'll happily continue in the games I'm in).




With the changes I was going to suggest a 3.5/PathFinder hybrid keeping all the 3.5 rules and adding some of the feats/abilities/spells from PF. And any other changes to mark the "times" in LEW as different from the old days before the Lichwrym.



Scott DeWar said:


> I have a Human fighter that woould be pissed if he reach that age and not get any thing gained from it!




Gained the Wisdom (due to stat increases) of age. But yes a fighter would be at a disadvantage, if it were me and I saw my "new" stats as a disadvantage to the old I'd try something new maybe play out to next level but take cleric on the lvl up.



Walking Dad said:


> I only have a 1st level cleric there (nearly 2nd).




Would he mind aging 30 yrs overnight??? LOL

What I'm trying to say is that if LEW is a living world then to breath life into it you don't drop what happened you use it to advantage. If going 30 yrs into the future seems wrong then we should start having adventures were people try and oppose the Lichwyrm as he starts to take over (We go that way and every charater may not live 30yrs lol). Have DM's sibmit ideals about the upcoming attacks by the Lichwyrm and his followers. But don't just say "Oh that? that never happened."

HM


----------



## renau1g (Sep 7, 2009)

stonegod said:


> That being said, my interaction with LEW is probably going to start fading once Xir's addy's is done. 3.5 isn't my thing these days (though I'll happily continue in the games I'm in).




I'm with you on this sg, although certain dm's keep pulling me back in. 

Can't you have some story events where NPC heroes have defeated the wyrm, that way his threat has ended or something. Actually it's not a great idea but it's a way to sort of end the shadow he caused?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 7, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> I think I just have to much redbull in me lol
> 
> [edit]
> Not stay? I did forget about the age penalties but the (wizards won't mind). Remember this is a redbull induced ideal and needs twiking, so maybe we should address all this in a thread. And I was thinking no leveling up because the Lichwyrm has a thing against heroes of any kind so. And we would have to look up and see how many ctive players are still in LEW I don't think many so we not to many retirees.
> ...




I have worked a long time to get my character to this level, as I was stuck for over a year without a word fr the dm of the game he was in at the time, not to mention the actual game time.
 i find the idea of simply retiring the character for the sake of 'moving on' repugnant.

If anything those of us that like the LEW will have the right and privilage of continueing the games for those that wish to do so.If someone wants to leave, they can. I just hope they have the tisticular fortitude to at tell people they are leaving. You made a comment that you do not find anything happening at this time and will not be hanging out. I find that honorable. I wish all those who have left would have done that. 

(for clerification of what i mean:
I wish all those who have up and left would have said they were leaving, and not just quit playing or dm'ing like many had. let me also say that there are many who had said they were leaving. no probs with them. but I have seen 3 dm's simply leave with out even sayingthey are leaving. i really don't care about the why.)



renau1g said:


> I'm with you on this sg, although certain dm's keep pulling me back in.
> 
> Can't you have some story events where NPC heroes have defeated the wyrm, that way his threat has ended or something. Actually it's not a great idea but it's a way to sort of end the shadow he caused?




for game purposes, one could say that some of the effects of the lychwyrm and its armies was permanae level losses and that is why many have not 'advanced in their abilities' (read: leveled up hardly at all). that would give the ability to close the mega adventure with time xp, but not have any other xp to show for it.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 7, 2009)

~shrug~  I'll be sticking around LEW, but more lurking than anything until some DM's stroll along or the section is actually closed(which would be a shame)


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm going to stick with my normal method of avoiding LEW and just playing in other games here as they pop up and tickle my fancy.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 7, 2009)

lol, Rhun, I've enough free time I can do BOTH!


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2009)

Theroc said:


> lol, Rhun, I've enough free time I can do BOTH!




I know you do. How goes the job hunt? Any luck?


----------



## Theroc (Sep 7, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I know you do. How goes the job hunt? Any luck?




Well, at the moment I have no license, which means I can't get to most places I think I've a chance of getting into(in other words, places I haven't applied to like 5 times and heard nothing back), so I figure I'll get my driver's license FIRST, then focus on the job.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Well, at the moment I have no license, which means I can't get to most places I think I've a chance of getting into(in other words, places I haven't applied to like 5 times and heard nothing back), so I figure I'll get my driver's license FIRST, then focus on the job.




Do you have a bike? That is a cheap and healthy way to commute. Not that I know how far away things are back in your area...but it has become super popular out here in Utah. At least during the warm season.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 7, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Do you have a bike? That is a cheap and healthy way to commute. Not that I know how far away things are back in your area...but it has become super popular out here in Utah. At least during the warm season.




I used to own a bike, but I believe I gave it away after several horrible experiences with attempts to learn to ride, so I gave up on the idea.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2009)

Theroc said:


> I used to own a bike, but I believe I gave it away after several horrible experiences with attempts to learn to ride, so I gave up on the idea.




Don't work, can't ride a bike, no car...now I know why you have plenty of time on your hands!


----------



## Theroc (Sep 7, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Don't work, can't ride a bike, no car...now I know why you have plenty of time on your hands!




Hey, I work!  I work hard on those character sheets!


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Hey, I work!  I work hard on those character sheets!




And the crazy concepts to go with them!


----------



## Theroc (Sep 7, 2009)

Rhun said:


> And the crazy concepts to go with them!




Most of my concepts aren't that crazy, particularly if compared to the rest of the party.  One was a gestalt game with all splatbooks and LA only taking half of a level(instead of the whole leve), and the other... I just think warshaper is awesome?

What other weird concepts did I have?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't know that they are all that crazy. I just know you ponder their abilities and such for hours and hours before putting the PC all together. Its all good.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 7, 2009)

and we are off topic in the off topic 

To everyone: What do you think we should do to try and save LEW I am opening the thread to all crazy ideals (except let it die)

HM


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> and we are off topic in the off topic
> 
> To everyone: What do you think we should do to try and save LEW I am opening the thread to all crazy ideals (except let it die)




No clue. As previously stated, I don't play LEW.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 7, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I don't know that they are all that crazy. I just know you ponder their abilities and such for hours and hours before putting the PC all together. Its all good.




Well, yeah... I try to synergize things so that they work together, so I don't lose effectiveness.  The craziest idea I've had thus far was probably my Warlock5/Cleric3/Binder 1 Draconic Priestess of Lolth (5 level gestalt)

Most of the other ones are fairly 'normal', though I do spend a good bit of effort trying to make sure I'm not doing anything subpar.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 8, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> and we are off topic in the off topic
> 
> To everyone: What do you think we should do to try and save LEW I am opening the thread to all crazy ideals (except let it die)
> 
> HM



Best to discuss that over in LEW, as that is where your players are. 

We had a poll for Living Eberron, and 4E won out. Not really an option for LEW as there is already another 4E "LEW". The main point I made for the LEB transition would stand there: A single person will not be able to make the change; it will take the dedication of several players, judges and (most importantly) DMs. As long as you do not have that (or cannot generate that), any solution is doomed to failure.

LEW has the advantage over LEB 3.5 in that is still has an active player, DM, and judge base (whereas LEB did not). On the flipside, that means any changes will need to fit the needs of those that are already there. But there are some dedicated folks over there, so something will likely happen (LEW is much improved over earlier this year right after the MA).


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

stonegod said:


> Best to discuss that over in LEW, as that is where your players are.




stonegod is wise.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2009)

yes he is 

I just posted my proposal in the discussion thread anyone have a clue as of what else to do please let me know (remeber I'm still new)

HM


----------



## stonegod (Sep 8, 2009)

Rhun said:


> stonegod is wise.



I just have a high bluff skill. Lets me pretend to have high Wis.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2009)

hey Rhun and Theroc i came over here cause I didn't want to fill kinem's thread with my usless babble.. we do need a discussion thread lol

It could be the weekend and the holiday but also it seems the games i 'm in start fast or the one that was already started are fast then nothing for a week and missing people

listen to me I'm sure this is nothing new to you guys lol but it seems off this weekend compared to the others.

HM


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> hey Rhun and Theroc i came over here cause I didn't want to fill kinem's thread with my usless babble.. we do need a discussion thread lol
> 
> It could be the weekend and the holiday but also it seems the games i 'm in start fast or the one that was already started are fast then nothing for a week and missing people
> 
> listen to me I'm sure this is nothing new to you guys lol but it seems off this weekend compared to the others.




Most of the players and DMs here are older folks...many with families. So yes, a lot of people are away on holiday weekends. With that said, a lot of us prefer to post from work since we are stuck there all day during the week anyway.

So yes, weekends are generally a bit slow on the forums. This isn't nothing new. A couple of years back I even ran a "Weekend Only" game for five or six players, just because there wasn't much else going on here during the weekends.

And on your other point: games always start fast and then lose their speed. It is the nature of PBP. Even a fast paced game (1 post a day, expected) will end up only being a 3-4 post a week game. I don't think I'm in any games that have maintained a post per day rate long term.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2009)

Post per day I could do lol I take my pc with me. i don't get to much time to post at work I'm a waiter so to busy (like this morning) but I do try and get on during break. i shoud just go to bed I'm off the next two days and will get plenty of game time in but was excited just three days ago i got off work and had 13 threads to respond to 

tonight 3 lol must be the real world getting in the way of the EnWorld lol

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 8, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> and we are off topic in the off topic
> 
> To everyone: What do you think we should do to try and save LEW I am opening the thread to all crazy ideals (except let it die)
> 
> HM






stonegod said:


> Best to discuss that over in LEW, as that is where your players are.






Rhun said:


> stonegod is wise.






stonegod said:


> I just have a high bluff skill. Lets me pretend to have high Wis.




I agree with stone god, that is a matter to be discussed by LEW players. I have posted an alternative to your post in the LEW discussion thread, an Idea bounced between a buddy of mine and I, in response to your idea.

Sense motive: *rolls d20.... Natural 1!*
And I agree that Stonegod is wise.

To theroc:


Theroc said:


> I used to own a bike, but I believe I gave it away after several horrible experiences with attempts to learn to ride, so I gave up on the idea.




I am guessing you live in a smll town and that has no public bus system or other public transportation?


----------



## Theroc (Sep 8, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> To theroc:
> 
> 
> I am guessing you live in a smll town and that has no public bus system or other public transportation?




More: I can't figure out the transport system, because all the routes come with different pamphlets and such.  Also, I've been told on a few occasions that buses do not count as 'reliable transportation' for the purposes of a job... meaning if the BUS was late, that meant *I* was late, even if I was totally prepared.

Though, it *IS* a small town, IMO, they have a pretty decent transport system around town... even to a couple other towns.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 8, 2009)

> I've been told on a few occasions that buses do not count as 'reliable transportation' for the purposes of a job...




um, ouch! That is not said here in Columbia, Missouri. or at least not openly.

May i ask what city you are in?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> um, ouch! That is not said here in Columbia, Missouri. or at least not openly.




Yeah, I can't imagine that being said anywhere these days, especially with all the emphasis on becoming "green."


----------



## renau1g (Sep 8, 2009)

Here in Windsor I've heard they're not great, but we're supposed to be upgrading from the current archaic buses to some new fangled hybrid ones. maybe they'll run on time now?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 8, 2009)

sorry Ryan, time and space are the continum, not energy at the speed of busses squared


----------



## Theroc (Sep 8, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> um, ouch! That is not said here in Columbia, Missouri. or at least not openly.
> 
> May i ask what city you are in?




Eh... I'm a bit too paranoid to announce my home city.  I will tell you that I live in Pennsylvania though, in the Susquehanna Valley.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Eh... I'm a bit too paranoid to announce my home city.  I will tell you that I live in Pennsylvania though, in the Susquehanna Valley.




Probably a good thing. You never know where Dewar will strike next.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 8, 2009)

just great, Rhun. just scare away the newbies before i have a chance to terrorize them!


----------



## renau1g (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't think Theroc is a newbie anymore, although I think we've done a fair job scaring away the OP...


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

Baptism by fire! If they survive, then they can go on to become thriving members of our little community.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 8, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> just great, Rhun. just scare away the newbies before i have a chance to terrorize them!




How many posts/how many months, do I need to be around before I'm no longer a newbie?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

Theroc said:


> How many posts/how many months, do I need to be around before I'm no longer a newbie?




I say one full year! Then you can be a amateur.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 8, 2009)

1 year! yeah, that's the ticket, 1 year! sure!


----------



## renau1g (Sep 8, 2009)

What about 2 years? What's after amateur? Journeyman? Pro? All-star?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 8, 2009)

renau1g said:


> What about 2 years? What's after amateur? Journeyman? Pro? All-star?




up to 1 year: newbie
366 days to 2 years: apprintice
2 to 3 years: amature
3 to 4 years or 5000 posts: journyman
4 to 8 years or 10,000 posts: master
8 years + or 20,000 posts : diefic or deus ex machina


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

renau1g said:


> What about 2 years? What's after amateur? Journeyman? Pro? All-star?




I like those ranks!  Or we could use some of the old AD&D titles that went with each class level.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2009)

Me and Theroc will be journeymen within two years 

And PostMasters (hmm need better name lol) in five years


HM


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 9, 2009)

Hooray, I'm a journeyman! 



Rhun said:


> I like those ranks!  Or we could use some of the old AD&D titles that went with each class level.




Even better. I call 'footpad'.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 9, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Hooray, I'm a journeyman!



Did you add all your posts from your alts? Might be a master...

It'll be four years for me in two weeks: (First Post)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 9, 2009)

uh oh, what did I start this time?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2009)

265 posts until journeymen ...

Shouldn't take long.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Even better. I call 'footpad'.




I've always liked cutpurse myself!


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> 265 posts until journeymen ...
> 
> Shouldn't take long.





Not long at all if you join the DCC#8 adventure You'll finally get to play your Spartan 

HM


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Not long at all if you join the DCC#8 adventure You'll finally get to play your Spartan




Like an old school Spartan (from Sparta), or a Spartan from the HALO universe? Because a Spartan in Mjolnir armor with an assault rifle could really wreak some havoc on the drow.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Like an old school Spartan (from Sparta), or a Spartan from the HALO universe? Because a Spartan in Mjolnir armor with an assault rifle could really wreak some havoc on the drow.




your right about that what kind of damage we talking 10d6+20??

WD wanted to play a 300 type spartan and promised he won't wear the leather speedo

I trired to figure out a way to use a longspear and shield together but he didn't like it??  hey he told me fighting style not apperance

Still think my Tamora Hunters are bad @$$

HM


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> I trired to figure out a way to use a longspear and shield together but he didn't like it??  hey he told me fighting style not apperance




I actually have put together several feats and such just for spear and shield fighting style. I had a fighter that used that style a couple years back. He turned out pretty cool, but he wasn't a big damage dealer compared to the two-handed, power atttacking barbarian type.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2009)

I went the ranger route (WD least fave class ??who new??) and made a new combat style Spear and Shield so as to progress upwards in using a two haned weapon (long spear) in one hand basicaly I said as long as you have a shield then you lean the weapon on it to use as the other hand.

Plus gave some bonus feats Improved Shield Bash and the like.

HM


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> I went the ranger route (WD least fave class ??who new??) and made a new combat style Spear and Shield so as to progress upwards in using a two haned weapon (long spear) in one hand basicaly I said as long as you have a shield then you lean the weapon on it to use as the other hand.





I've got a couple of ranger fighting styles I've done too.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 9, 2009)

It's too bad in D&D that spears/shields are so poor in actual combat. The style of fighting is tremendously successful/deadly. 

Watch the below:

Spartan vs. Ninja | SPIKE


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2009)

Could i have a listing please i would like a list to be placed in my houserules I like when characters aren't archtypical as everyone knows lol

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2009)

renau1g said:


> It's too bad in D&D that spears/shields are so poor in actual combat. The style of fighting is tremendously successful/deadly.
> 
> Watch the below:
> 
> Spartan vs. Ninja | SPIKE





I saw that when it aired I like the deadliest warrior 

Yes spears are lacking in D&D even though they were the weapon everyone had (at least in the closet lol) 

HM


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 9, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Not long at all if you join the DCC#8 adventure You'll finally get to play your Spartan
> 
> HM




A Spartan you say? I've been looking to play a real spartan ever since someone was starting an Ancient Greece campaign here... I think it was about a year ago.. We all got the characters done and then *Poof* the GM disappears... 

EDIT: Oh boy... It's been year and a half already... I loved that character even if I never got to playing him...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 9, 2009)

wow, the dm posted 10 times and poof, eh? it sounded like a great idea too!


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> A Spartan you say? I've been looking to play a real spartan ever since someone was starting an Ancient Greece campaign here... I think it was about a year ago.. We all got the characters done and then *Poof* the GM disappears...
> 
> EDIT: Oh boy... It's been year and a half already... I loved that character even if I never got to playing him...




post him in DCC# 8 and maybe we can send an all greek mercenary group on that adventure

HM


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 9, 2009)

stonegod said:


> Did you add all your posts from your alts? Might be a master...




Touche! But no, I didn't count those. Malvoisin only from here forth...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 9, 2009)

ah, a man of honor. a rare person indeed.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> wow, the dm posted 10 times and poof, eh? it sounded like a great idea too!




Not that uncommon when a DM realizes how much work it actually takes to run a PBP game. It sounds easy, it sounds fun...it takes work and dedication, though.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 9, 2009)

which si why i have not done it yet!


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> which si why i have not done it yet!




Well see Dewar...it is time to give back to the community!


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> which si why i have not done it yet!




Really been here a couple of years and not DMed one game?

What kind of system/game would you run if/when you did/do?

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 9, 2009)

not sure. still trying to find more work in this 'shot to hell' economy


----------



## renau1g (Sep 9, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Not that uncommon when a DM realizes how much work it actually takes to run a PBP game. It sounds easy, it sounds fun...it takes work and dedication, though.




Yeah, it's a significant time investment (especially using any map tools), although I find the payoff to be worth it (hence why I run so many games). I really enjoy seeing the different aspects each player plays in their games and it can be a challenge when certain PC's come up with such excellent tactics (Curse you RHoD group ). I love tactical games (mostly console/PC ones, I don't have the money for tabletop ones) and tactical combat in D&D is tons of fun for me.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 9, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I really enjoy seeing the different aspects each player plays in their games and it can be a challenge when certain PC's come up with such excellent tactics (Curse you RHoD group ).



Don't blame Sascha. He didn't do it.

Bluff, bluff, bluff


----------



## renau1g (Sep 9, 2009)

Ah, my bad. 

[sblock=OOC]
bluff; insight (1d20+43=54, 1d20+20=29) You win 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

stonegod said:


> Don't blame Sascha. He didn't do it.
> 
> Bluff, bluff, bluff





Zazz will take the blame!


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Yeah, it's a significant time investment (especially using any map tools), although I find the payoff to be worth it (hence why I run so many games). I really enjoy seeing the different aspects each player plays in their games and it can be a challenge when certain PC's come up with such excellent tactics (Curse you RHoD group ). I love tactical games (mostly console/PC ones, I don't have the money for tabletop ones) and tactical combat in D&D is tons of fun for me.




I'm staring to get where you are coming from in my first adventure thread I already had it planned that the assassin vine would attack as the party desecended the cliff but instead they "woke it up" early and It was a quick 3 round fight instead of a rough hangong by your fingernails thing

Sa la vie? 
No plan survives contact with the enemy. - tsu sun

HM


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 9, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Sa la vie?




[linguistics nerd]C'est la vie[/ln]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 9, 2009)

Je ne comprends pas?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

Dar daan maach?


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2009)

"Do.. you.. understand.. the.. words.. that are coming out of my mouth?"- Carter (Chris Tucker) _Rush Hour_


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 9, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> "Do.. you.. understand.. the.. words.. that are coming out of my mouth?"- Carter (Chris Tucker) _Rush Hour_




"What" ain't no country I've ever heard of. They speak English in What?


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> "What" ain't no country I've ever heard of. They speak English in What?





Who speaks english in "What" and when?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh boy. I don't know about you guys.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey congrats on level 14 Rhun


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Hey congrats on level 14 Rhun





Thanks Ryan! It took a lot of hard work. Or rather, a lot of goofing off at work.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Hey congrats on level 14 Rhun




renau1g that was lik so 15 posts ago


edit 17 posts ago (will you hold up a min Rhun)


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> renau1g that was lik so 15 posts ago
> 
> 
> edit 17 posts ago (will you hold up a min Rhun)





If you'd stop talking, I'd stop responding!


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh Riggghhtt... opps


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Oh Riggghhtt... opps




You are an instigator.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2009)

"........"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> "........"




HM, that is a horrible, horrible post. You should at least try to put a little content into it.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah, otherwise you'd be like rhun...whoops so am i... doH!


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

I hate having to defend my posting, but you all are the ones that made me into a monster.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 10, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I hate having to defend my posting, but you all are the ones that made me into a monster.



Not me, my friend. I'm content to let mine grow organically, instead of this artificial inflation. Its not sustainable, you know, and harms the environment.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

stonegod said:


> Not me, my friend. I'm content to let mine grow organically, instead of this artificial inflation. Its not sustainable, you know, and harms the environment.




No, not you Stonegod. I blame Leif, Renau1g and Scott Dewar.  And now HolyMan, of course.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 10, 2009)

What...me? 
Bluff (1d20=1)


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

renau1g said:


> What...me?
> Bluff (1d20=1)




Apparently not!

BTW, you're up in Ravenloft.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 10, 2009)

Rhun said:


> No, not you Stonegod. I blame Leif, Renau1g and Scott Dewar.  And now HolyMan, of course.




Here in Missouri we try to blame Scott Dewar for everything.  I'm glad to see people in other states and countries getting involved, too.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 10, 2009)

Rhun said:


> HM, that is a horrible, horrible post. You should at least try to put a little content into it.




i was being quite you weren't suppose to respond to it

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 10, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Yeah, otherwise you'd be like rhun...whoops so am i... doH!




LOL



stonegod said:


> Not me, my friend. I'm content to let mine grow organically, instead of this artificial inflation. Its not sustainable, you know, and harms the environment.




LOL x2



Rhun said:


> No, not you Stonegod. I blame Leif, Renau1g and Scott Dewar.  And now HolyMan, of course.




I only wanted someone to talk to  guess I'll go sit in the corner lol 



renau1g said:


> What...me?
> Bluff (1d20=1)




Ouch my friend least nat 1 on a skill check isn't auto fail roll a Sense Motive DC 1 Rhun


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 10, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> your right about that what kind of damage we talking 10d6+20??
> 
> WD wanted to play a 300 type spartan and promised he won't wear the leather speedo
> 
> ...



Fighting style I meant longspear, shield and no armor. Not a boar hunting hippie 

Seriously, I just hate conditional design (favored enemy).



Rhun said:


> Zazz will take the blame!



Not Scavenger... he only paralyzed the evil wizard.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 10, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Fighting style I meant longspear, shield and no armor. Not a boar hunting hippie
> 
> Seriously, I just hate conditional design (favored enemy).




Sorry WD should I try again??

HM


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Not Scavenger... he only paralyzed the evil wizard.





Yeah, that fight was a poor showing for Zazz. I had hoped he could cause more havoc with the bow from the tower, but his aim wasn't very good!


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 10, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Sorry WD should I try again??
> 
> HM



Maybe, if you will ever base it on Pathfinder. I only stay in the 3.5 games I'm already in (and they are great!). Just my thnk to avoid joining to many games.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 10, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Yeah, that fight was a poor showing for Zazz. I had hoped he could cause more havoc with the bow from the tower, but his aim wasn't very good!




He did also pick on the most heavily armored target, or suffered from range penalties. Although it's probably for the best you didn't try and stab the dragon, it might've tried to bull rush you off the ledge and I don't think you would've fared so lucky as Sir Conrad.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 10, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Maybe, if you will ever base it on Pathfinder. I only stay in the 3.5 games I'm already in (and they are great!). Just my thnk to avoid joining to many games.




Oh no!! you mean Midas Sunchosen will never comeback to the RDI???

We need him or at least the others will with the adventure I'm typing up to send as a proposal.

HM


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

renau1g said:


> He did also pick on the most heavily armored target, or suffered from range penalties. Although it's probably for the best you didn't try and stab the dragon, it might've tried to bull rush you off the ledge and I don't think you would've fared so lucky as Sir Conrad.




Yeah...and for as good as Zazz can be in combat, he prefers to not get hurt.  The tower seemed like a safe place.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 10, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Oh no!! you mean Midas Sunchosen will never comeback to the *RDI*???
> 
> We need him or at least the others will with the adventure I'm typing up to send as a proposal.
> 
> HM



RDI? And Midias is already build. where shall he go!


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 10, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> RDI? And Midias is already build. where shall he go!




I'm almost done with my adventure propasal it is just a module convert i will be sending out today to judges so Midas would diffently be a great addition the adventure is for 4-6 players lvls 1-2 but can be scaled to fit lvls 3 and 4

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 10, 2009)

Rhun said:


> No, not you Stonegod. I blame Leif, Renau1g and Scott Dewar.  And now HolyMan, of course.




er, did I do that?



renau1g said:


> What...me?
> Bluff (1d20=1)




its Leif's fault!



GlassEye said:


> Here in Missouri we try to blame Scott Dewar for everything.  I'm glad to see people in other states and countries getting involved, too.




**pout** gosh, I feels so un-loved here  *sniff sniff whimper*

bluff check:
1d20+20=36


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> bluff check:
> 1d20+20=36





Impressive bluff check!


----------



## stonegod (Sep 10, 2009)

As far as RHoD goes, everyone has done more damage than Sascha.

But Sascha has others do his damage for him.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

stonegod said:


> But Sascha has others do his damage for him.




Sascha is cool. Zazz likes him, he just doesn't trust him.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 10, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Sascha is cool. Zazz likes him, he just doesn't trust him.



I wouldn't trust him either, but he convinced me otherwise.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 11, 2009)

Uh-Oh....he's gained sentience? First step to the robot takeover...and here I thought the zombocalypse would happen first, thanks Max Brooks.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 11, 2009)

What is going on here wasn't this thread 16 pages just yesterday?????

Ok let me add a little I have an announcement for everyone and since everyone looks in here I'm sure it will get out.

I was in Enworld about a year ago as Jerrand Redband and played for a little bit until I was incarcerated for 6 months then when I got out I was homeless (because all they give you is the stuff you had in your pockets back, your apartment, clothes, D&D books , are not there when your released).

I was embrassed to come back on and say hey I'm back miss me. But Trouvere is alot smarter than me so I wanted everyone to know. I would have kept it secert to save face from people I let down. I hoped to give them some good games, and live happly ever after as HolyMan. Sorry to one and all if you feel decieved that was never my intent.

HolyMan


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> What is going on here wasn't this thread 16 pages just yesterday?????
> 
> Ok let me add a little I have an announcement for everyone and since everyone looks in here I'm sure it will get out.
> 
> ...




... Welcome back? 

No longer issues with my sig, looks like.

No problem for me. Better than posting as your (girl-)friend...


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks WD no this computer is brand new unlike the other I lost so your sig, isn't effecting this one 

Hmmm maybe if I _would_ have pretended to be female Trouvere might not have figured me out lol

HM


----------



## skeldesblade (Sep 11, 2009)

*sorry*

sorry even thow i own this laptop my mom is to lazy to get her own so she keeps using it and i have no time realy to get on and i tell her to get off she thretens to take it from me so i will try to get on more


----------



## Rhun (Sep 11, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> I was in Enworld about a year ago as Jerrand Redband and played for a little bit until I was incarcerated for 6 months then when I got out I was homeless (because all they give you is the stuff you had in your pockets back, your apartment, clothes, D&D books , are not there when your released).





Ah, Jerrand Redbrand...I was wondering what happened to you when you disappeared out of my game.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 12, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Ah, Jerrand Redbrand...I was wondering what happened to you when you disappeared out of my game.




I was in a game of yours? Sorry Rhun it wasn't intentional believe me. Hope i can make it up to you in the near future.

HM


----------



## Rhun (Sep 12, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> I was in a game of yours? Sorry Rhun it wasn't intentional believe me. Hope i can make it up to you in the near future.




You had taken over an existing character, posted several times over the course of a month or so, and then disappeared. LOL. Its all good. No worries. I understand that you had certain extenuating circumstances.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 24, 2009)

skeldesblade said:


> sorry even thow i own this laptop my mom is to lazy to get her own so she keeps using it and i have no time realy to get on and i tell her to get off she thretens to take it from me so i will try to get on more




(that was almost two weeks ago)
Guess he lost that fight with his mums?? 

I have a bone to pick with the universe at large. Why!!?? WHY!!?? is it that when a game I'm in is on hold they all are on hold and when one starts back up they all start up or just start for the first time (i.e. Star Trek)

ewwww... O.k. feel better go back to whatever you do universe.

HM


----------



## Rhun (Sep 24, 2009)

The way of EN World, my friend. What can be said.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 24, 2009)

that is the problem of life in generao, it seems. hare today, goon tomarrow.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 24, 2009)

Well at least his sacrifice has been used by the rest of us in having a silly thread to post random thoughts.

Oh, for those in the south ... how bad is Kudzuh (sp?) that plant that grows really fast and takes over everything?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 24, 2009)

I have heard that it is so bad that it has taken over whole chunks of woods. 

hey, that gives me a thought, d and d wise. "taking of forest (make up name here):  A druid needs help!

a forest has a portion that has been taken over by a semi sentient plant form.
where did it come from?
how do you get rid of it?
should you get rid of it?
who sent it?


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 24, 2009)

Make it a LEW game plz Scott lol


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 26, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> post him in DCC# 8 and maybe we can send an all greek mercenary group on that adventure
> 
> HM



And all *geek* mercenary group?  What would you do, use your D&D hardcovers as thrown weapons?  Put them to sleep using stories of old Star Trek episodes?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 26, 2009)

And I agree, it IS nice to see that people in other states and even other countries are now blaming Scott DeWar for everything.    It was all his fault anyway, so he might as well reap the blame for it.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 26, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> And all *geek* mercenary group? What would you do, use your D&D hardcovers as thrown weapons? Put them to sleep using stories of old Star Trek episodes?




Hey thrown Phb's are Dmg 2d10 +10 they are no joke lol 

and if I havd all the books Ihad two years ago we are talking alot of ammo

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 27, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> And I agree, it IS nice to see that people in other states and even other countries are now blaming Scott DeWar for everything.    It was all his fault anyway, so he might as well reap the blame for it.




*blush* I am so loved by my ever-attentive audiance *sigh*


----------



## renau1g (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes Mr. Dewar, you are the International Man of Errors


We've adopted you as our national "fall guy"....welcome to Canada... 

Hope you don't mind getting paid in loonies...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 28, 2009)

uhhhhhh, ... what are loonies?


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 28, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> uhhhhhh, ... what are loonies?




It's a small invisible canadian animal that can only be seen in ultraviolent color-range. Quite dangerous too with those big pointy teeth... I wouldn't take up on that offer if I was you. Not worth the shredded curtains and lost fingers...


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 29, 2009)

*A little help plz*

Hey could anyone do me a big favor and check the crunch on this character for me I don't have a PHB2 and need him double checked.

Also he was made with some houserules of mine but the are noted in the bottom under changes

Thanks in advance 

HM

character is  here


----------



## renau1g (Sep 29, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> uhhhhhh, ... what are loonies?




Canadian 1 dollar coin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - the money

Great Northern Loon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - the bird


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 29, 2009)

I just know I am going to get in really big trouble here, but oh well, life is too short to have some fun with the northern neighbors!

May I inquire why you are associating Queen Elizabeth with a loonie?

*Ducks the ton of candian bacon being thrown at me*


----------



## renau1g (Sep 30, 2009)

hehe... because that's what we think of her 

just don't tell her that or she may not come back...

Americans fought the monarchy, we waited for them to grant us our independence, then made an inside joke of them on the coinage.... yeah so take that....


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey guys... What did i miss in these 19 pages?


----------



## Theroc (Sep 30, 2009)

Myth and Legend said:


> Hey guys... What did i miss in these 19 pages?





Just about everything... Heck, we even talked about LEW in here.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 30, 2009)

i think it is now what this thread is for LOL

Make sure when this hits 1000 posts we start a new "WHATEVER" thread 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 30, 2009)

We need a new sticky:

"PGG Player's Lounge"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> We need a new sticky:
> 
> "PGG Player's Lounge"




We'd have to keep having new ones open though, as the post count would spiral out of control so quickly.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 30, 2009)

Rhun said:


> We'd have to keep having new ones open though, as the post count would spiral out of control so quickly.




I hope i'm not to blame for that i just needed a way to get everyone's attention and it seemed everyone was looking in on this thread so....

the rest is 19 pages of history 

HM


----------



## Theroc (Sep 30, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> I hope i'm not to blame for that i just needed a way to get everyone's attention and it seemed everyone was looking in on this thread so....
> 
> the rest is 19 pages of history
> 
> HM




Always blame the Holyman.  Or Scott DeWar... one of the two.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Always blame the Holyman.  Or Scott DeWar... one of the two.




I thought (Sweet)Leif was first choice when figuring blame? With that said, I'm sure he'll appreciate it if we spread some of it around.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 30, 2009)

I've tried that and he seemed to appreciate it. It's settled. Mr. DeWar once again you are to blame, the international community has spoken...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 1, 2009)

renau1g said:


> hehe... because that's what we think of her
> 
> just don't tell her that or she may not come back...
> 
> Americans fought the monarchy, we waited for them to grant us our independence, then made an inside joke of them on the coinage.... yeah so take that....




er, um, uh, we are to blame for the not forthcoming of indipendance of canada from queen Elizabeth? and now you think we are both loons?

ouch



Myth and Legend said:


> Hey guys... What did i miss in these 19 pages?




wow, that is a tall order for a question...some of which you may not want to know about.



Walking Dad said:


> We need a new sticky:
> 
> "PGG Player's Lounge"




what is pgg?



renau1g said:


> I've tried that and he seemed to appreciate it. It's settled. Mr. DeWar once again you are to blame, the international community has spoken...




hmmm, don't I get a say so in this?


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 1, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> ..
> what is pgg?
> 
> ...




Player Game Giants... I actually meant 'PBP' or 'RPG' not sure at the moment


----------



## Rhun (Oct 1, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> hmmm, don't I get a say so in this?




Of course not!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 1, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Player Game Giants... I actually meant 'PBP' or 'RPG' not sure at the moment




Ah, so RPG player's lounge. i like that. it has a nice ring to it.



Rhun said:


> Of course not!




*sigh, whimper, whine*


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 2, 2009)

So in other words, Gaming Action's version of the HIVE?


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 2, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> So in other words, Gaming Action's version of the HIVE?



Sounding like a total noob: Where is the HIVE? I only heard of it before.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Sounding like a total noob: Where is the HIVE? I only heard of it before.




That's why I stopped asking questions. I always sounded like a noob! LOL.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 2, 2009)

The HIVE is an ongoing topicless (conversational) thread in the the off-topic forum.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 2, 2009)

wow! that almost seems wrong: here is rhun with twice the post count and Relique and he knew not of the hive. Sad, sad, sad.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> wow! that almost seems wrong: here is rhun with twice the post count and Relique and he knew not of the hive. Sad, sad, sad.




The vast majority of my posts are in PtG and TtT. I rarely visit the other forums. Don't have enough time for it as it is.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 2, 2009)

::laughs::  Few brave ENWorlders ever travel to off-topic land.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 3, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> ::laughs::  Few brave ENWorlders ever travel to off-topic land.




I think I went in there once, and I was completely lost. So I decided to leave. LOL.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 3, 2009)

I poked my nose in the hive once or twice. not my scene. and Rhun, I know aboout the quality of your posts. I was just pokin' fun at ya'!


----------



## Rhun (Oct 3, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I poked my nose in the hive once or twice. not my scene. and Rhun, I know aboout the quality of your posts. I was just pokin' fun at ya'!




Oh, feel free to poke all the fun you want, Dewar! It isn't as if we don't have our way with you on a daily basis.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 3, 2009)

After setting up my informal poll, I now know which system I'm going to run my space western game in.   I just need to finish putting info from my notes into my wiki post so I could begin working on some of the specifics for the pbp. 



Scott DeWar said:


> I poked my nose in the hive once or twice. not my scene. and Rhun, I know aboout the quality of your posts. I was just pokin' fun at ya'!




Hope you didn't poke between the Spring of 08 and March 09 cuz things got exceptionally creepy back then (in hindsight).



Rhun said:


> Oh, feel free to poke all the fun you want, Dewar! It isn't as if we don't have our way with you on a daily basis.




Should we set up a special partition for you two?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 4, 2009)

yes! Rhun! quit touching me!


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 4, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> yes! Rhun! quit touching me!




When i read that the voice of the evil wizard from Baldur's Gate went straight to my head

That's what he always said when you clicked on him LOL

HM


----------



## renau1g (Oct 4, 2009)

Edwin? Man I loved that guy... he was the main reason I wanted to play evil, but I also loved Minsc and Boo... then I played it neutral....


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 4, 2009)

"_ and the rivers will run with blood!_"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 4, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> yes! Rhun! quit touching me!




I just can't help touching anything named Dewar(s).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 4, 2009)

*breaks out scotch tape*

And what about this?"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 4, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *breaks out scotch tape*
> 
> And what about this?"




Or anything with "scotch" in its name!


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 5, 2009)

Then luckly your named Scott Dewar And not "Scotch Dewar" or you would be getting twice the touches. lol

I thought Edwin was the red wizard that had a thing against the girl wizard and when you clicked him and a space he would say "Ok I go, for now." what was the halflings name that always said "And the pack mule dies!" whenever a big fighter got killed?

Sorry just want to get the new guy to 400 posts so ML will scold us again.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 5, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Then luckly your named Scott Dewar And not "Scotch Dewar" or you would be getting twice the touches. lol




He is only a couple letter's off and a little rearrangement from Dewar's Scotch, though. Which was his plan from the beginning. Although, I prefer a nice single malt to a blend.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, I am too broke to afford a single malt right now! Dewar's makes a single malt that is out of this world.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 6, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Well, I am too broke to afford a single malt right now! Dewar's makes a single malt that is out of this world.




Really, I'll have to try it. When I was in Vegas last weekend, one of my buddies had a glass of The Macallan 30 year. He swore by the flavor, but he also paid $60 for the ounce and a half. That's a little expensive for my blood.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 6, 2009)

It is a little more then I can spare right now. perhaps when I get caught up on rent then I will do mre tasting!


----------



## Rhun (Oct 7, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> It is a little more then I can spare right now. perhaps when I get caught up on rent then I will do mre tasting!




A little more than I'd spend right now too...with that said, I'd rather spend $300 on the bottle than $60 for a single glass at the bar.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 7, 2009)

Or $300 on 6 bottles


----------



## Rhun (Oct 7, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Or $300 on 6 bottles




Now you're talkin'!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 8, 2009)

geez, your guys are a buch a alkies! Quality, not quantity.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 8, 2009)

Booze and D&D an unbeatable combination since...


----------



## Rhun (Oct 8, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> geez, your guys are a buch a alkies! Quality, not quantity.




You can get plenty of quality in a $50 bottle, my friend.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 8, 2009)

Maybe down there, that's about what we pay here with all the taxes for base stuff. It's slightly more than $1 CDN (or one loonie) per ounce of hard liquor. 

Just looked at the LCBO site and they only carry the White Label of Dewar's scotch, $23.95 for a 750mL (nearly 24 oz) bottle.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 8, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Maybe down there, that's about what we pay here with all the taxes for base stuff. It's slightly more than $1 CDN (or one loonie) per ounce of hard liquor.




Wow, really? And everyone complains about Utah's liqour laws. LOL. I guess I should send them to Canada!  We can get bottle of bottom shelf alcohol for $5-15 dollars here. $50 gets you a bottle of top-shelf goodness.



renau1g said:


> Just looked at the LCBO site and they only carry the White Label of Dewar's scotch, $23.95 for a 750mL (nearly 24 oz) bottle.




Next time I'm at the liquor store (maybe today), I'll have to take a look and see if they carry any Dewar's single malt.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 9, 2009)

at this moment and time my dilemma is $50 towards top shelf or towards a D&D book

That is when i have the extra $50 which i usually do not LOL


HM


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow. That is truely a tough decision! I do hope you are atleast 21, by the way.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 9, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Wow. That is truely a tough decision! I do hope you are atleast 21, by the way.




21??

 when was I 21??? 

Ah yes, 1993 and playing alot of coverted Dragonlance changing everything to 2nd edition  had the miniature set and remember we had one person to play each of the companions except Goldmoon but she died in the first assault by the black dragon... Yep what I like most about D&D remebering all the great times we had. 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 10, 2009)

ok then. since you are at least 21, I give you permission to drink alcoholic beverages, but in moderation.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 10, 2009)

Tank you did that last night when i went to see Misstallica!!!!

Great show now off to work with a slight hang over lol

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 10, 2009)

hang over and hearing loss too, I bet!


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 10, 2009)

yes when we got out of there it was like white noise all around me lol

could really walk/talk/hear It was great but I was a mess LOL

felling better on break at work 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 10, 2009)

That reminds me of the one concert that I went to, though it was a christian rock concert.

I was still not able to hear right for about two days.


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 11, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> That reminds me of the one concert that I went to, though it was a christian rock concert.
> 
> I was still not able to hear right for about two days.




Was it Stryper? I love Stryper!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 11, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Was it Stryper? I love Stryper!




naw, never had that honor. I beleive it was Mylon LeFever and broken heart and white heart in one concert. i did catch wind that styper may be playing here in the near fuetre.

But it was the white heart concert that left me near deaf for a couple of days.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Was it Stryper? I love Stryper!




Ha, I still have the album "In God We Trust" in cassette tape! LOL. I don't think I even have a tape player, but I've still got the tape.


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 12, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Ha, I still have the album "In God We Trust" in cassette tape! LOL. I don't think I even have a tape player, but I've still got the tape.




Awesome! But, 'To Hell With the Devil' will always be the quintessential Stryper album, IMO. 

We're so old.


----------



## Leif (Oct 12, 2009)

Nah, you're not old, but you guys do need to spend some more time listening to EARLY Motley Crue and Iron Maiden!  

And, seriously, all kidding and satanic garbage aside, IMO the first Motley Cue album is among the very best true heavy metal albums ever*.  But many, if not most, folks tend to favor things that are much closer to John Denver and the Carpenters by the time they reach my advanced age. 

* Alas, I can't listen to it any longer -- My ears start bleeding during the first minute now!


----------



## Theroc (Oct 12, 2009)

Hm... is it bad that I have no idea who Stryper is?  I've heard of Motley Crue and Iron Maiden(though I don't think I've heard much of their work.)


----------



## Leif (Oct 12, 2009)

Stryper were a "Christian Heavy Metal" band of the mid- to late-1980's.

As far as the "work" of the others, the best offerings, IMO are:

Motley Crue:  "Too Fast for Love" (album contining "Live Wire," among other choice pieces)
Irom Maiden:  "Run to the Hills" (song)


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2009)

Leif said:


> Nah, you're not old, but you guys do need to spend some more time listening to EARLY Motley Crue and Iron Maiden!
> 
> And, seriously, all kidding and satanic garbage aside, IMO the first Motley Cue album is among the very best true heavy metal albums ever*.




The first Mötley Crüe album, Too Fast For Love, was awesome (Live Wire may be my favorite Crüe song). But it really didn't get much acclaim. Shout At The Devil earned them more of the "satanic" reputation that they had early on.

And Iron Maiden is one of my favorite bands. Run to the Hills is a great song, but so many of them were just completely bad-ass. I think Rime of the Ancient Mariner, Powerslave, Aces High and Revelations are probably my favorites.

I used to be a complete rocker; I even had the long hair down to my butt.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 12, 2009)

Ah...cassettes...I remember taping off the radio to make a mix tape...wow...I feel old now too


----------



## Leif (Oct 12, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I think Rime of the Ancient Mariner, Powerslave, Aces High and Revelations are probably my favorites.
> 
> I used to be a complete rocker; I even had the long hair down to my butt.



I had forgotten these three songs.  I say three because I am not familiar with "Revelations," but I know the others very, very well, and Rhun speaks the absolute truth concerning them, too -- they all kick major hiney!  "Aces High" was actually my all-time favorite song for awhile.


----------



## Leif (Oct 12, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Ah...cassettes...I remember taping off the radio to make a mix tape...wow...I feel old now too



Back in "The Day," I was a 'vinyl records or nothing' guy, while Scotley was the cassette-guru.

We spent many hours after school at our local used record emporium, getting good stories from the hippy burn-out owner, and listening to some fresh (to us) old tunes.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2009)

Leif said:


> I say three because I am not familiar with "Revelations,"





You'll have to give it a listen. I think you'll like it.


----------



## Leif (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok, got it playing now.  Hmm, not bad.  Not as good as the others we mentioned, but not bad.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGCSdRgRX68


----------



## Theroc (Oct 13, 2009)

Hope you didn't go to all that effort for me, Leif.  My computer has screwed up sound drivers, and browsers do not produce sound.(This includes youtube).  My Windows Media Player and all my games play fine.  But I cannot go online and get sound.  It's weird.


----------



## Leif (Oct 13, 2009)

Sorry about that, Theroc.  No, actually I just wanted to see if I could do it, moslty.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 13, 2009)

then that means poor theroc can't youtube Misstallica  he is missing out the guitarist is out of this world good must be those long thin fingers lol

HM


----------



## Theroc (Oct 13, 2009)

I can't youtube anything really, unless I want slideshow pictures or something.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 13, 2009)

That sucks, I listen to you tube all day at work


----------



## Theroc (Oct 13, 2009)

renau1g said:


> That sucks, I listen to you tube all day at work






Yeah, but at least I have media player running, I get more variety that way than my CDs, since I tend to not feel like switching disks around too much.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2009)

renau1g said:


> That sucks, I listen to you tube all day at work




Pandora for me.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 13, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Pandora for me.




Pandora annoyed me because I can't pick my music really.  Like, I tell them I like lacuna coil, so they play 15 bands that they THINK is like Lacuna Coil, when I really just wanted to hear Lacuna Coil.  I.e. they won't play the band I name, just ones who are musically similar but NOT the same... which is annoying.  That and they cut me off after like 2 hours or whatever.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Pandora annoyed me because I can't pick my music really.  Like, I tell them I like lacuna coil, so they play 15 bands that they THINK is like Lacuna Coil, when I really just wanted to hear Lacuna Coil.  I.e. they won't play the band I name, just ones who are musically similar but NOT the same... which is annoying.  That and they cut me off after like 2 hours or whatever.




Well, obviously they can only play the band if the record label has a contract with them. Lacuna Coil may not. Speaking of which, I saw Lacuna Coil here in concert in smallish venue in August. They put on a pretty damn good show.

That said, I like the way they play "similar" bands. I've found a ton of bands that I like now that I had never heard of before.


----------



## Leif (Oct 13, 2009)

'Scuse my ignorance, please, but what is this "Pandora" thingy?


----------



## renau1g (Oct 13, 2009)

It's a box that you don't want to open


----------



## Leif (Oct 13, 2009)

renau1g said:


> It's a box that you don't want to open



Thanks!  You're a huge help as usual, dude.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 13, 2009)

Leif said:


> 'Scuse my ignorance, please, but what is this "Pandora" thingy?






renau1g said:


> It's a box that you don't want to open






Leif said:


> Thanks!  You're a huge help as usual, dude.




Pandora was this hot dizzy chick that had this box that she was not to open, but when she did, all hell broke loose. 

On the interwebs it is a music on line thing that is really quite awsome. Had to quit listening to it because i lost access to a computer that could handle the sight.

Stryper is supposed to be in Columbia, Missouri at the blue note, soon-ish!


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, Pandora is "internet radio." Basically you can build your own radio stations with the types of music you want to listen to. It is pretty cool. I'm a big fan.


----------



## Leif (Oct 13, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Yeah, Pandora is "internet radio." Basically you can build your own radio stations with the types of music you want to listen to. It is pretty cool. I'm a big fan.



Is there a cost for this?


----------



## Theroc (Oct 13, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Well, obviously they can only play the band if the record label has a contract with them. Lacuna Coil may not. Speaking of which, I saw Lacuna Coil here in concert in smallish venue in August. They put on a pretty damn good show.
> 
> That said, I like the way they play "similar" bands. I've found a ton of bands that I like now that I had never heard of before.




No, Lacuna Coil was on there.  They always played a Lacuna Coil song first, but never again for the next 2 hours or however long until they make you change channels.  I like a good chunk of the songs on Pandora I heard, but if I really want to hear Lacuna Coil, hearing Evanescence won't scratch that itch.

Glad to see you enjoyed Lacuna Coil, they're one of my favorite bands.  Love Cristina's voice and the way the instruments work(a sorta techno-rock thing IMO)


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2009)

Leif said:


> Is there a cost for this?




Nope, its free. Pandora Radio - Listen to Free Internet Radio, Find New Music.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2009)

Theroc said:


> No, Lacuna Coil was on there.  They always played a Lacuna Coil song first, but never again for the next 2 hours or however long until they make you change channels.  I like a good chunk of the songs on Pandora I heard, but if I really want to hear Lacuna Coil, hearing Evanescence won't scratch that itch.




Some bands only have a limited number of songs on there, which is why you may have only heard one.



Theroc said:


> Glad to see you enjoyed Lacuna Coil, they're one of my favorite bands.  Love Cristina's voice and the way the instruments work(a sorta techno-rock thing IMO)




Yeah...interestingly enough though, I ended up liking the band that opened for them even more: Halestorm.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 13, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Some bands only have a limited number of songs on there, which is why you may have only heard one.
> 
> Yeah...interestingly enough though, I ended up liking the band that opened for them even more: Halestorm.




Halestorm is good too.  Or at least, I enjoyed "I Get Off" if it's the song I think it is.  One of the songs I heard while playing Chronix internet radio at my ex-girlfriend's place while playing WoW.  "I get off on you, getting off on me" is the chorus, I believe.  Strange lyrics, cool instrumentation.  The lead singer of Halestorm reminds me of Kelly Clarkson though.  Which isn't really good or bad to me, kinda good, since Kelly has a pretty good voice too.  Anyways... ~rambles~


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 13, 2009)

Catching Up;

-Yes I Pandora (it does the same thing to me when I put in Hollywood Undead as it does for Theroc and  Lacuna Coil) but I do it for the mix I like the mixed CD's that come out Buzz Cuts, Monsters of Rock, etc.

-Yeppers it's free but as in all things you get what you pay for. 

-Did I once again start a line of crazy posting or was it Scott D. ??? I 'm blaming Scott.

-And what was this thread for??

-And the lead singer of Halestorm reminds me of a bruntte Lita Ford (ahhh young memories of as a teenager watcher her ride a guitar) very sexy and a great voice.

HM (and we are up to date???)


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> -And the lead singer of Halestorm reminds me of a bruntte Lita Ford (ahhh young memories of as a teenager watcher her ride a guitar) very sexy and a great voice.




Yeah, Lizzy can sing too...she has some awesome pipes. They played some old rock songs, and I was amazed at how good she sounded singing them.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 13, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> -Did I once again start a line of crazy posting or was it Scott D. ??? I 'm blaming Scott.
> 
> -And what was this thread for??




no! it all leif's fault this time! or was it Rhun? sure!!


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> no! it all leif's fault this time! or was it Rhun? sure!!




Does it matter? I thought the whole point of this thread was off-topic discussion. It surely isn't about the new guy.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 13, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Does it matter? I thought the whole point of this thread was off-topic discussion. It surely isn't about the new guy.




LOL  you are right next time we catch him on can we have him change the title of the thread??????

HM


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> LOL  you are right next time we catch him on can we have him change the title of the thread??????
> 
> HM




I think we probably scared him off.


----------



## Leif (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, where is that pesky new guy anyway??  (skeldesblade, his name was, I think.)  I guess all you long-haired, reprobate metalheads scared him off!   What's that???  ME??????  Nah, surely you're mistaken. *innocent look*


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 13, 2009)

Leif said:


> Yeah, where is that pesky new guy anyway?? I guess all you long-haired, reprobate metalheads scared him off!




i don't have long hair heck i don't have any hair at all lol 

HM


----------



## Theroc (Oct 13, 2009)

Didn't we determine he lost the fight with his mother for his laptop?


----------



## Leif (Oct 13, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> i don't have long hair heck i don't have any hair at all lol
> 
> HM



Got a Rob Halford thing happening?


----------



## Leif (Oct 13, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Didn't we determine he lost the fight with his mother for his laptop?



Oh!!  Is THAT what that comment was referring to?  It sailed right over my head.

*WHOOSH!!*


----------



## renau1g (Oct 13, 2009)

Yup, poor kid. 

Oh, and it's still DeWar's fault


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Didn't we determine he lost the fight with his mother for his laptop?




I thought that was you Theroc?



Leif said:


> Got a Rob Halford thing happening?




Go Priest!


----------



## Theroc (Oct 13, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I thought that was you Theroc?




No... I don't like laptops.  I fight with my mother over my DESKTOP, and I usually win unless I want to be nice, because if I give it up after being cajoled into it, I sit behind her watching until she gives it back(if she has no alternative activity I want[Such as episodes of House, or an Xbox360 rental])




			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Go Priest!




Is Priest a band?  I've heard of Priestess, but not Priest.  Ironically, Priestess is an all male group.(At least, I think.)


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 13, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Is Priest a band?  I've heard of Priestess, but not Priest.  Ironically, Priestess is an all male group.(At least, I think.)




That would be _Judas Priest_.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 13, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> That would be _Judas Priest_.




Now that I've heard of.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 14, 2009)

Leif said:


> Yeah, where is that pesky new guy anyway??  (skeldesblade, his name was, I think.)  I guess all you long-haired, reprobate metalheads scared him off!   What's that???  ME??????  Nah, surely you're mistaken. *innocent look*






HolyMan said:


> i don't have long hair heck i don't have any hair at all lol
> 
> HM



Naw not you HM, ME. I am the long haired hippie freak here!



renau1g said:


> Oh, and it's still DeWar's fault




It really is not my fault, this time any way.



GlassEye said:


> That would be _Judas Priest_.




darn, you beat me to it! (old man!)


----------



## Rhun (Oct 14, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> That would be _Judas Priest_.




Ah, I forget there are youngsters on the boards, and that I need to specify the ENTIRE name for somebody to know who I was referencing. Of course, I though everyone knew who Rob Halford was. His range was insane.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 14, 2009)

I knew what you and Leif were talking about. 

I is older than dirt.

HM


----------



## Rhun (Oct 14, 2009)

I think my favorite band of all time, though, is probably Queensrÿche. I really dig the "progressive metal."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 14, 2009)

My all time favorite is The Doors even though I was not a teenager when they were out I listened to there music in my youth. My dad had some records and then I had the tapes. 

The only group I know of that I like all their songs. Hmm going to put a CD in now. You know I have listened to them on record, tape, and CD only thing I didn't hear them on was 8-track lol. 

HM


----------



## Rhun (Oct 14, 2009)

You know, I never really got into The Doors. Don't get me wrong...their music was good. Just something about it never captured my interest.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 14, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> I knew what you and Leif were talking about.
> 
> I is older than dirt.
> 
> HM




I'm still trying to come to grips with the fact that you enjoy Hollywood Undead, given you continue speaking on how old you are, HolyMan.  I thought Hollywood Undead were for young 'punks'.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 14, 2009)

Theroc said:


> I'm still trying to come to grips with the fact that you enjoy Hollywood Undead, given you continue speaking on how old you are, HolyMan. I thought Hollywood Undead were for young 'punks'.




Nope I like good music I like better good concepts and character they have character and their music has some good themes. I like Young so far as their best song to me. they give me memories of the Beastie Boys  young punk music when I was young punk.

My "young" girlfriend bought me the CD but it is more for her lol

HM


----------



## Theroc (Oct 14, 2009)

Only Hollywood Undead song I heard was "Dead in Ditches"


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 14, 2009)

i know you can't you tube try yahoo music but you need to hear Undead, Young, No. 5, and Bitches they are all kool metal/hip hop mixed songs that I like.

HM

edit; and Everywhere I Go


----------



## Theroc (Oct 14, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> i know you can't you tube try yahoo music but you need to hear Undead, Young, No. 5, and Bitches they are all kool metal/hip hop mixed songs that I like.
> 
> HM
> 
> edit; and Everywhere I Go




It's not a problem with youtube, it's a problem with my browsers not interacting with the sound drivers.  Doesn't matter WHAT website it is, if I get there via a browser, I get no sound.  If I could though, I'd probably be looking some of this stuff up.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 14, 2009)

Are you using IE, or another browser?


----------



## Theroc (Oct 14, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Are you using IE, or another browser?




I favor Firefox heavily, but I also tried Internet Explorer since I haven't yet removed it from my computer.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 14, 2009)

Theroc said:


> I favor Firefox heavily, but I also tried Internet Explorer since I haven't yet removed it from my computer.




I do know that Firefox requires certain add-ins to receive sound on certain sites. I've had some trouble with it before.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 14, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I do know that Firefox requires certain add-ins to receive sound on certain sites. I've had some trouble with it before.




Never had the problem before, and nothing has changed besides a loss of a non-factory standard sound driver.  (Somehow lost when I had that virus awhile back)


----------



## Rhun (Oct 14, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Never had the problem before, and nothing has changed besides a loss of a non-factory standard sound driver.  (Somehow lost when I had that virus awhile back)




Not saying it is the browser, I've just had issues with Firefox and streaming audio.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 14, 2009)

But... Firefox is a browser.  I'm not sure I follow what you're saying.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 15, 2009)

Ahhhh. Coffee Break. I am at Dunn Brother's Coffee Shop right now, having a relaxing cup of expresso, with no cat trying to type on my keyboard at the same time as I. Therfore I can take full blame for bing The International Man of Errors this time. Or was it an International Errorist?


----------



## Leif (Oct 15, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Go Priest!



You do know that Halford finally came out of the closet, don't you, Rhun?


----------



## Leif (Oct 15, 2009)

Rhun said:


> You know, I never really got into The Doors. Don't get me wrong...their music was good. Just something about it never captured my interest.



The Doors were just too musically literate for you, Rhun!   They were all virtuosos on their respective instruments.  They just didn't feel the need to show off in every song they played.  They respected the SONG more than the solo.  But Densmore and Krieger are truly phenomenal musicians.  Manzerak's talents were more readinly apparent, as were Morrison's. Jim Morrison was truly a poet of epic poroportions.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 15, 2009)

scott dewar said:


> ahhhh. Coffee break. I am at dunn brother's coffee shop right now, having a relaxing cup of expresso, with no cat trying to type on my keyboard at the same time as i. Therfore i can take full blame for bing the international man of errors this time. Or was it an international errorist?




bing!


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 16, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Ahhhh. Coffee Break. I am at Dunn Brother's Coffee Shop right now, having a relaxing cup of expresso, with no cat trying to type on my keyboard at the same time as I. Therfore I can take full blame for bing The International Man of Errors this time. Or was it an International Errorist?




I want to be an International Errorist!  I make enough of them.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> The Doors were just too musically literate for you, Rhun!  They were all virtuosos on their repective instruments. They just didn't feel the need to show off in every song they played. They respected the SONG more than the solo. But Densmore and Krieger are truly phenomenal musicians. Manzerak's talents were more readinly apparent, as were Morrison's. Jim Morrison was truly a poet of epic poroportions.




All true the music and lyrics of their songs hit me more than anything to do with them. People (young) think more about members and what they do than the music, could be because of all the soloist in music and then they don't write their own songs or even play an instrument?! Lame 

HM


----------



## Theroc (Oct 16, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> All true the music and lyrics of their songs hit me more than anything to do with them. People (young) think more about members and what they do than the music, could be because of all the soloist in music and then they don't write their own songs or even play an instrument?! Lame
> 
> HM




Don't speak for young people!  I don't do that and I'm supposedly like Enworld's youngster or something!

  I don't care about bands or people's realworld activities when it comes to music.  Either I like it or I don't, I don't judge by what a person's done outside their career when assessing music.

Suppose perhaps I'm the exception that proves the rule though.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 16, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Suppose perhaps I'm the exception that proves the rule though.




Yes Theroc you are one and in a million. 

Now let me get back to figuring up XP so Rathman can kick Aidan's can LOL 

HM


----------



## Theroc (Oct 16, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Yes Theroc you are one and in a million.
> 
> Now let me get back to figuring up XP so Rathman can kick Aidan's can LOL
> 
> HM




If Rathman's a grappler, I suspect this fight is already over.  At least, that's how most fights go in MMA's between Grapplers and Strikers.  Then again, D&D has no chokeholds, lol.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> You do know that Halford finally came out of the closet, don't you, Rhun?




Absolutely. But the fact that he has chosen an alternate lifestyle has nothing to do with making him any less talented. He was still an incredible singer, and Priest was an iconic metal band.



Leif said:


> The Doors were just too musically literate for you, Rhun!   They were all virtuosos on their respective instruments.  They just didn't feel the need to show off in every song they played.  They respected the SONG more than the solo.  But Densmore and Krieger are truly phenomenal musicians.  Manzerak's talents were more readinly apparent, as were Morrison's. Jim Morrison was truly a poet of epic poroportions.




Ah, too musically literate for me? LOL. You obviously missed where I said they were great musicians, but that their music just wasn't my style. I've nothing against them at all. Again, they were extremely talented, and wrote some great music. You'll get no argument from me on that.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2009)

I had heard that all of Queen were students at Juliard at one time. Is that true?


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 17, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I had heard that all of Queen were students at Juliard at one time. Is that true?




The International Errorist strikes again!  No, as far as I can find out, none of the members of Queen ever attended Julliard.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh well, I guess I do have a well deserved reputation now.

oh, and good morning glass eye.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 18, 2009)

Ah I'm touched you all waited for me before posting anymore LOL

thought I would come back to 3-4 pages to read.

So what's the topic??

HM


----------



## Theroc (Oct 18, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> So what's the topic??




Heffalumps and Woozels.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey watch out for Wozzels they are AC:25 HP:132 and DR:15/- not something to face in a dark alley.

HM

edit: 501 posts this is the craziest thread ever


----------



## renau1g (Oct 18, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Heffalumps and Woozels.




Don't worry, I'm sure a Tigger can take care of them, they're the best there is at what they do.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 18, 2009)

Hah!  Was wondering if anyone would get the reference.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 18, 2009)

Not me 

As Leif would say WHOOSH!!!

HM


----------



## Leif (Oct 19, 2009)

Exactly, HM!  WHOOSH me again, too!  

Guys, this thread is a collossal waste of the computing power of ENWorld, don't you think?  Could it have been throwaway threads like this that led to the recent difficulties that we have all endured here lately?  I'm all for closing this thread anytime....


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 19, 2009)

Im not  I think the last statement was about rock and roll!.

seriously, though. Leif is probably right. 500 + posts about nothing.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 19, 2009)

Isn't that the point of this? I mean Seinfeld went years with a show about nothing...


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2009)

Leif said:


> Guys, this thread is a collossal waste of the computing power of ENWorld, don't you think?  Could it have been throwaway threads like this that led to the recent difficulties that we have all endured here lately?  I'm all for closing this thread anytime....




Are you kidding? Have you looked at all the colossal waste-of-time style threads in the other forums? LOL. This one isn't causing any issues for the site. There are hundreds of off-topic threads here an EN World, if not thousands. With that said, there is a whole off-topic forum here at EN World everyone could go post in if they really feel like this is taking up space.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 19, 2009)

I blame The Hive guys


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I blame The Hive guys




I blame Dewar! It is all his fault.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 19, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Isn't that the point of this? I mean Seinfeld went years with a show about nothing...






Rhun said:


> Are you kidding? Have you looked at all the colossal waste-of-time style threads in the other forums? LOL. This one isn't causing any issues for the site. There are hundreds of off-topic threads here an EN World, if not thousands. With that said, there is a whole off-topic forum here at EN World everyone could go post in if they really feel like this is taking up space.






renau1g said:


> I blame The Hive guys




ok, i see the point(lessness) of the matter and have to agree. If seifelfd could make a tv show obout nothing and get paid for it, then we can do this!



Rhun said:


> I blame Dewar! It is all his fault.




What!? What did I do _this_ time?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> What!? What did I do _this_ time?




That's the great thing. You don't have to do anything!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 19, 2009)

**Siiiiiiigggggghhhhhh* *

I am glad to have wide, strong sholders to carry such a heavy burden of responsibility.


----------



## Leif (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok, I concede Rhun's point.  DeWar's still a pain in the posterior, though.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 20, 2009)

Con grats on 11,001 posts Leif 

still posting nothing   

I'm all for letting this thread drop if the give us the Posters Lounge sticky 

Come on moderators you must be tried of the gibberish

HM


----------



## renau1g (Oct 20, 2009)

Hmm....level 11 already? Wow, you're on your way to catching Crothian


----------



## Leif (Oct 20, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Con grats on 11,001 posts Leif
> HM



Thanks!  I was just recently noticing that myself. 


renau1g said:


> Hmm....level 11 already? Wow, you're on your way to catching Crothian



AS IF!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 20, 2009)

i am inching alont to level 6. then I finally get iterive attacks!


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 20, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> i am inching alont to level 6. then I finally get iterive attacks!




Commoners don't get full bab.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 20, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> Commoners don't get full bab.




Ouch! but that is true sorry Scott 

HM


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 20, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Ouch! but that is true sorry Scott
> 
> HM




Scott knows I love him.  C'mon!  If it weren't for Scott who would I pick on to amuse myself?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> Commoners don't get full bab.




LOL. Nice one, GlassEye!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't like you glass eye  *snif sniff* you are so mean. (JK)

to all of you:


----------



## Leif (Oct 21, 2009)

Buck up, DeWar!  You know I still loves ya!  I mean, it's not like I've ever said anything against you.....


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 21, 2009)

Harumpf. I guess I will just forgive you all. If I wanted to get nasty , all I have to do is pipe in the fresh crushed garlic cloves into glasseye's place for starters, If I really wanted to be mean. Or maybe burnt galic powder ... hmmm


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, I get 3rd level spells


----------



## Rhun (Oct 21, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Yeah, I get 3rd level spells




Stinking cloud, to go with Dewar's garlic?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 21, 2009)

hey glass eye: notice that there is a differenchiation (SP?) between garlic and stinking cloud!


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 21, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> hey glass eye: notice that there is a differenchiation (SP?) between garlic and stinking cloud!




Spell check?? is that even a word someone break out the scrabble book!!

HM


----------



## Rhun (Oct 21, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Spell check?? is that even a word someone break out the scrabble book!!




That's one reason I like Firefox. Spell check built into the browser.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah a huge bonus when I made the switch to FF from IE .I convinced my IT guy to log on and install it for me, it only cost me a Tim's coffee, which if you're not from Canada (and some parts of the Midwest) you're probably unfamliar with. It's iconically Canadian, even stronger here than the 'Bucks.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 22, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> hey glass eye: notice that there is a differenchiation (SP?) between garlic and stinking cloud!




True.  Stinking cloud = aftereffects of black bean burrito.

And in response to your (sp?): differentiation


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 22, 2009)

Set this stinking cloud aflame for a self-made fireball... did I just typed that


----------



## Rhun (Oct 22, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Yeah a huge bonus when I made the switch to FF from IE .I convinced my IT guy to log on and install it for me, it only cost me a Tim's coffee, which if you're not from Canada (and some parts of the Midwest) you're probably unfamliar with. It's iconically Canadian, even stronger here than the 'Bucks.




I haven't tried Tim's, but I'm sure it is good! Honestly, I really think Starbucks is overpriced for what you get. I much prefer some of the local coffee houses here in Salt Lake.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 23, 2009)

Dunn brothers isn't too bad, but I eally miss my favorite place that was local owned called the coffee ground.


----------

